# Chief's in the big house Driveler #190



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2015)

Let's try this one more time


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2015)

MizT done suckered me into this decoratin stuff, I'm hidin right now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

I have this one stuck in the brain.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have this one stuck in the brain.



Well you could have left yours up or reposted it after I deleted mine


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2015)

Should have named it the double delete driveler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Should have named it the double delete driveler



In honor of DDD's winter is coming post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2015)

Is this video night?

I'm feelin this.....


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Is this video night?
> 
> I'm feelin this.....




Pretty good tune


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Is this video night?
> 
> I'm feelin this.....



can be


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2015)

first post in this one. 
Got my Christmas tree up yesterday. The older I get, the less I decorate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Did get a little shopping done with this cold or whatever I have. Santa thought we needed it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Pretty good tune



Here's another one Wybro! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did got a little shopping done with this cold or whatever I have. Santa thought we needed it.



Would like to get me one of those quiet lil jewels!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



H22 said, maybe Jeff fa fa will fix it for ya. 
I just can't believe I finally got a pic to load.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did get a little shopping done with this cold or whatever I have. Santa thought we needed it.




You'll love it, sips gas and super quiet plus it will run your camper


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You'll love it, sips gas and super quiet plus it will run your camper



Need one myself.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2015)

happy mundy idjits


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2015)

Quackbro.... Wybro... Drunkbro...?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2015)

cooked thisan up thurzdy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro.... Wybro... Drunkbro...?





blood on the ground said:


> cooked thisan up thurzdy




Blood, it looks mighty lonely in here this morning.  Looks like several are missing in action this early Monday Morning.   Looks like the only one showing up so far is that tasty looking turkey that you cooked up.  Makes me hungry already today.


I hope that all of you drivelers have a good time in this nice, fresh, clean, new driveler thread too.   

I need me some breakfast for sure and I think that I might call Mark Richt an advise him that he ain't the only football coach in the un-employment line now too.  Hopefully, Gobblin will bring some coffee soon to help wake me up too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Morning EE and BOG. Bird looking good! Back to the grindstone. Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good Morning back at you Moonpie.  I guess you, BOG, and I are the only drivelers awake today !!! 

I see that BOG knows how to cook a turkey for sure.

The Thanksgiving Holiday must have "done in" all of the others.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2015)

Up late and trying to remember details of what project I face at work.  Of well morning drivelers here is the usual


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Mornin early birds.....Soxbro, Moonbro, and coffeebro.

I slept like a newborn baby last night for some reason.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> first post in this one.
> Got my Christmas tree up yesterday. _*The older I get, the less I decorate.*_


 Me too......... I do good to put decorations on the gate!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did get a little shopping done with this cold or whatever I have. Santa thought we needed it.


 I need one of them too!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and BOG. Bird looking good! Back to the grindstone. Hope everyone has a good Monday.


 Yep, hard to get back in the grove!

Had a sorta good 4 days off, good time with lots of family, but got home Friday and no refrigerator!  And Granma sent home a PILE of goodies!  Got to town Sat. & went to Sears, finally got it all set up and going and got to bed at 2:00 Sunday morning............ 

Howdy Folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2015)

Good morning, got to try and get a few things done around the house today


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin MizCrickyy! 



Keebs said:


> Me too......... I do good to put decorations on the gate!
> 
> I need one of them too!
> 
> ...



Hey galfwiend!  

I don't do facebook, but still get the emails. I saw where you wished me HB, thanks! I also saw where I had a missed call, but didn't show up as you, but it was in your neck of the woods I think. Was that you? 

Pookie luck on the fridge, sux!



Wycliff said:


> Good morning, got to try and get a few things done around the house today



Mornin....thank God all the Christmas decoratin is done around here. Got a few chores that need to get done outside though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey y'all, good morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2015)

The flu bug or something got me. I'm burning up as I type. I'll be freezing here in a minute. Probably shouldn't be at work.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin MizCrickyy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I tried you from the land line, sorry I missed you........ also, check your texts, I sent you something that way too......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The flu bug or something got me. I'm burning up as I type. I'll be freezing here in a minute. Probably shouldn't be at work.


Dang sista!  Get your butt home & in bed....... pop some vit. C and Zinc and lots & lots of water and feel better soon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The flu bug or something got me. I'm burning up as I type. I'll be freezing here in a minute. Probably shouldn't be at work.



Go to the doc, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2015)

Great, the Boss just walked in and he is sick as a dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all, good morning!



Sup Mudbro! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The flu bug or something got me. I'm burning up as I type. I'll be freezing here in a minute. Probably shouldn't be at work.



I know the feeling!  Jag fought it off purty good, had him semi-down, but not out. MizT was in bed for a couple of days, as was I. We all still have some lingering effects to different degrees.

Get well soon!!!




Keebs said:


> I think I tried you from the land line, sorry I missed you........ also, check your texts, I sent you something that way too......
> 
> Dang sista!  Get your butt home & in bed....... pop some vit. C and Zinc and lots & lots of water and feel better soon!



Ahh, that explains it then. Hmmmm....did not see a text, but I was texting a bunch with family members over the past week, may be why I missed it. Going to look now! 

(Need a smiley looking at phone)


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great, the Boss just walked in and he is sick as a dog.


Go HOME!!  Tell him your sista from anotha mista said you had to!


Jeff C. said:


> Ahh, that explains it then. Hmmmm....did not see a text, but I was texting a bunch with family members over the past week, may be why I missed it. Going to look now!
> 
> (Need a smiley looking at phone)


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Go HOME!!  Tell him your sista from anotha mista said you had to!



Wish I had a turkey sammich! Got any leftovas?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had a turkey sammich! Got any leftovas?



I fried a turkey for Thanksgiving. Nailed it. Mom and family said best turkey ever


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I fried a turkey for Thanksgiving. Nailed it. Mom and family said best turkey ever



They are delish-us!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had a turkey sammich! Got any leftovas?


Actually, yes.......... probably gonna have to freeze some of it so it won't go bad and we are sick & tired of eating it!


mudracing101 said:


> I fried a turkey for Thanksgiving. Nailed it. Mom and family said best turkey ever


 "Pawpaw" fries ours too, he's gotten it down to a science!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

LUNCH CALL............
Broc'lie casserole, sweet tater soufle', dressin, turkey laig, corn salad & congealed salad......... and water........... I think I have enough to last a couple of meals..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Actually, yes.......... probably gonna have to freeze some of it so it won't go bad and we are sick & tired of eating it!
> 
> "Pawpaw" fries ours too, he's gotten it down to a science!









Keebs said:


> LUNCH CALL............
> Broc'lie casserole, sweet tater soufle', dressin, turkey laig, corn salad & congealed salad......... and water........... I think I have enough to last a couple of meals..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


 you know I'm used to eating the same thing day in & day out for days on end.......... at least when it is someone ELSE'S cooking, it's easier!
and you know the way to the house & the combination to the gate, what be stopping you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you know I'm used to eating the same thing day in & day out for days on end.......... at least when it is someone ELSE'S cooking, it's easier!
> and you know the way to the house & the combination to the gate, what be stopping you?



Was able to scrounge up some leftova pinto beans and sliced onions, collards with peppa sauce and peppas, cooked cabbage, and some toasted ciabatta bread!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Was able to scrounge up some leftova pinto beans and sliced onions, collards with peppa sauce and peppas, cooked cabbage, and some toasted ciabatta bread!


I don't see any meat listed, I couldn't eat none of that without it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2015)

Haven't got a dadblame thing accomplished on my days off.  Got to carry Sue to the vet and then dr's appt.


Ya'll need to make some turkey salad outta o those leftovas !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I don't see any meat listed, I couldn't eat none of that without it!



There was some hambone cooked in them collards! And all this time I thought you was a country gal.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't got a dadblame thing accomplished on my days off.  Got to carry Sue to the vet and then dr's appt.
> 
> 
> Ya'll need to make some turkey salad outta o those leftovas !!!


I didn't either, except swap out 'fridgerators..........
Oh yeah, ain't right if I don't make turkey salat!!


Jeff C. said:


> There was some hambone cooked in them collards! And all this time I thought you was a country gal.


You didn't say you had hambone in it, of course I'd eat it then!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't got a dadblame thing accomplished on my days off.  Got to carry Sue to the vet and then dr's appt.
> 
> 
> Ya'll need to make some turkey salad outta o those leftovas !!!


All Hail!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't got a dadblame thing accomplished on my days off.  Got to carry Sue to the vet and then dr's appt.
> 
> 
> Ya'll need to make some turkey salad outta o those leftovas !!!



Might haveta make some smoked turkey salad.
The fururegrandbabymama bought her a new car. Her "old" one was newer than any of ours. Girl here at work just drove up in a new Expedition. Them new cars sho are fancy. Musta been the weekend to buy new cars


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 30, 2015)

I usually buy me a new car/truck every 12 - 15 years......hope this helps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I usually buy me a new car/truck every 12 - 15 years......hope this helps.



Always SO helpful.


I usually buy me a new car when me old one won't go no mo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

What's a new car, and so forth?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 30, 2015)

and whatnot.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm gonna start driving my '09 Tractor to werk, newest thang I own . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna start driving my '09 Tractor to werk, newest thang I own . .



Quackbro, you off tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might haveta make some smoked turkey salad.
> The fururegrandbabymama bought her a new car. Her "old" one was newer than any of ours. Girl here at work just drove up in a new Expedition. Them new cars sho are fancy. Musta been the weekend to buy new cars


not here, it was 'frigitators...........


Jeff C. said:


> What's a new car, and so forth?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna start driving my '09 Tractor to werk, newest thang I own . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok, I has a surprise............ new to me........... and I KNOW a few of ya'll that are gonna laugh, but I'm thinking gas mileage here..........  I just got it last week.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I has a surprise............ new to me........... and I KNOW a few of ya'll that are gonna laugh, but I'm thinking gas mileage here..........  I just got it last week.......




 No laffin here, I've been thinkin bout finding me something to scat around in. My truck only get's about 15-16 mpg in town.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No laffin here, I've been thinkin bout finding me something to scat around in. My truck only get's about 15-16 mpg in town.


I know the man that had it before the one I bought it from & called & talked to him about it............ he re-worked everything, had it painted, new top, the whole nine yards so it would be safe for his wife to drive to work........ and the guy I bought it from has only had it about 3 years, rarely drove it, was gonna use it for a hunting buggy but never really did........ I got a great deal, even a couple folks that have owned them before said I did good! Oh, both guys said it averaged 30 mpg!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know the man that had it before the one I bought it from & called & talked to him about it............ he re-worked everything, had it painted, new top, the whole nine yards so it would be safe for his wife to drive to work........ and the guy I bought it from has only had it about 3 years, rarely drove it, was gonna use it for a hunting buggy but never really did........ I got a great deal, even a couple folks that have owned them before said I did good! Oh, both guys said it averaged 30 mpg!



Dang, about double my truck mileage.....sounds like you did good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

I was gonna ax Quackbro to have a dranky drank wit me......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, about double my truck mileage.....sounds like you did good!


 Thanks!


Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna ax Quackbro to have a dranky drank wit me......


Mmmmmm, like that raspy, sexy voice!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Gonna be in Buford this weekend watching Colquitt in the playoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Not South Georgia, but it is in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Them Atlanta team don't like coming to South Georgia. #1 team in the state having to play 3 weeks in a row in Atlanta.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Not South Georgia, but it is in The State.


close enough!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Them Atlanta team don't like coming to South Georgia. #1 team in the state having to play 3 weeks in a row in Atlanta.


 ain't it?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

'ing Mrs.Hawtnet is feeling better.............. I"m outta here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be in Buford this weekend watching Colquitt in the playoff.



Buford, Ga., Pops?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be in Buford this weekend watching Colquitt in the playoff.



How many Bufords are there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2015)

Jolly Rancher!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Not South Georgia, but it is in The State.



23 minits from daCafe'356 BO$$


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Them Atlanta team don't like coming to South Georgia. #1 team in the state having to play 3 weeks in a row in Atlanta.




Charlie,

About a week or so ago, Rabun County had to travel all the way down to Blakely in Early County for a playoff game.  It was basically a 300 mile ONE WAY trip too.  Heck, I thought that I had made many long distance trips over the years to watch high school playoff games.  I remember well traveling multiple times over the years from Lincoln County to Clinch County, Charlton County, Miller County, Irwin County, Haralson County, MacIntosh County, Mitchell County, Turner County, Dooly County, Wilcox County, East Rome,  and Alpharetta (actually played Dade County that night and we won the State Championship in the freezing rain and super cold weather).  

In 1979, we also played a Team in Model which is up above Rome and we lost the State Championship because Model kicked a field goal with 2 seconds left to win it all.  The game time temperature was 20 degrees at the beginning of the game and in the mid-teens by the end of this game.   In 1961, Lincoln County played Coosa in the State Championship game and we played in Sanford Stadium (UGA Stadium) in Athens.  We LOST 21-0 to Coosa and that was the last time that a team played a night game in Sanford Stadium until until 9/4/1982.  It was super cold that night as the "bleachers were actually granite slabs" back then and your tail would freeze on them too.  Then I remember really well traveling way back in 1963 traveling to West Point, Georgia to play in a State Championship game of which we won back-to-back State Championships in 1962 and 1963 against West Point both times.  We played in Lincolnton in 1962 thankfully. 

Now strangely enough, Lincoln County has played BUFORD three times in the past and we won the first three games BUT lost the last three of those games.

A lot of these games seemed along ways to travel BUT none of them were as far as Rabun County traveling to Early County recently.  Rabun County did win that game so maybe the drive back home wasn't as bad that way.  However, I think that Rabun lost to Jefferson County this past weekend though.

When it comes to high school football, I played way back when Moby Dick was minnow as "football" was everything in Lincoln County and has been my entire lifetime and it still continues as I have attended most every game since back in the early 1960's.  High school football is so much better than any college or professional games, because most of the time, you actually know just about every player on your team.


Charlie, I hope that you have lots of fun and excitement this coming weekend in Buford.  Hopefully, your Colquitt County team will be victorious for you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2015)

Monday in the rear view and TWOSday is here.  Time to make it real drivelers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.   It looks like it is just the three of us this early Tuesday Morning.  I guess everybody ate too much turkey and took a vacation again.

I will be glad to drink a cup or three of your coffee this morning to help me stay awake and get some work done really early today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Morning GIW. Got somewhat of a crisis here this morning. Set the coffee for the regular time, made less than a half cup! I will hit yours up till I can diagnose my problem.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Morning to you also EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GIW. Got somewhat of a crisis here this morning. Set the coffee for the regular time, made less than a half cup! I will hit yours up till I can diagnose my problem.



That is not somewhat of a crisis that is a crisis.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yep it has hit critical mass now! Coffee maker is dead!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yep it has hit critical mass now! Coffee maker is dead!



Bring out the back up.   Unpack the camping coffee pot.   Make cowboy coffee(don't forget the egg shell).   Drive to wallyworld with the flashers on.   Don't take no for an answer do something!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

Mernin kids


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids




BOG, did you work last night OR are you taking care of "drunkbro" again????  If you would like, I would be glad to show up and "fire him" like someone should have done a couple of months ago!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BOG, did you work last night OR are you taking care of "drunkbro" again????  If you would like, I would be glad to show up and "fire him" like someone should have done a couple of months ago!!!



I'm here and he is doing much better now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Took a drive to the all night gas station and retrieved two large cups of black coffee. Disaster was averted. Not so much me. I could get coffee on the way to work. But Mrs. Moonpie really likes her coffee and quiet before work. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Morning Blood. Sup?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here and he is doing much better now.




Hey, that is good then as maybe he did have a revelation about being fired and decided to change his ways and be a productive member of society and also the work force there.  





Moonpie1 said:


> Took a drive to the all night gas station and retrieved two large cups of black coffee. Disaster was averted. Not so much me. I could get coffee on the way to work. But Mrs. Moonpie really likes her coffee and quiet before work. Mission accomplished.




Moonpie, I see that you really do know what side your "bread is buttered" on. Nothing like keeping the wife happy and content 100 per cent of the time.  Sometimes, you just have to do whatever is necessary to keep the peace in the family !!!  


I've got to get to work and get lots of paperwork completed before the day gets too far gone.  Got an emergency shipment to get shipped out of the Chicago area back down to Greensboro.

CYL....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

Mornin folks......lookin a lil cloudy out there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Sup?


morning Moonbro


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hey, that is good then as maybe he did have a revelation about being fired and decided to change his ways and be a productive member of society and also the work force there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, don't like seeing young people take the wrong road in life


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!



Mudro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

Jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

Homo3 o


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 1, 2015)

morning Jeffbro and Mudbro


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebso?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

Mrs. hawtneto


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 1, 2015)

dangito


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning Jeffbro and Mudbro



Howdy Otree!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

Dayshift Driveler = must be able to rhym


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebso?


I'm getting here!


blood on the ground said:


> Dayshift Driveler = must be able to rhym


Is that like being a poet & don't know it?

Mernin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

Well just had a first for a front porch passer by....a young Black bull just eased across the driveway heading into the woods. All I could visualize was steak!!! LOL!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm getting here!
> 
> Is that like being a poet & don't know it?
> 
> Mernin Folks!


Poet and dont know it I get it



blood on the ground said:


> Well just had a first for a front porch passer by....a young Black bull just eased across the driveway heading into the woods. All I could visualize was steak!!! LOL!!!



Them cows are hard to drag and string up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Poet and dont know it I get it
> 
> 
> 
> Them cows are hard to drag and string up.



Not when you have aaccess to a 120 hp Kubota mud.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Well just had a first for a front porch passer by....a young Black bull just eased across the driveway heading into the woods. All I could visualize was steak!!! LOL!!!


 Go For It!


mudracing101 said:


> Poet and dont know it I get it
> 
> 
> 
> Them cows are hard to drag and string up.



Did you see my pic of my new baby???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

mornin

I can't believe Keebs waited a week to tell us bout her new vehicle. 
I'm ready to RIDE!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

KeebOHHHHHHHHH done bought her a Tonka Toy !!!


Had a bud of mine had a 4 wheel drive, jacked up with huge tires, dang thang would go anywhere !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin
> 
> I can't believe Keebs waited a week to tell us bout her new vehicle.
> I'm ready to RIDE!


 I didn't even tell my baby sister until I drove it to her house for Thanksgiving!  The look on her face of knowing I hadn't told her was *PRICELESS*!!  Come on down, we'll ride back roads all day long!


Hooked On Quack said:


> KeebOHHHHHHHHH done bought her a Tonka Toy !!!
> 
> 
> Had a bud of mine had a 4 wheel drive, jacked up with huge tires, dang thang would go anywhere !!!


No:No: - no 4wd, I'm goin for da gas mileage!  I gotta get in it tonight & do some detail cleaning and probably take the back seat out, haven't decided about that yet and get to driving it to work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I didn't even tell my baby sister until I drove it to her house for Thanksgiving!  The look on her face of knowing I hadn't told her was *PRICELESS*!!  Come on down, we'll ride back roads all day long!
> 
> No:No: - no 4wd, I'm goin for da gas mileage!  I gotta get in it tonight & do some detail cleaning and probably take the back seat out, haven't decided about that yet and get to driving it to work!



Back seat will prolly fold down ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back seat will prolly fold down ???


It does, it's folded down now, but not "locked in"......... I ain't figured that part out just yet, but not having it in gives me more room to get groceries, but having the seat in would allow me to put Littleman's car seat in it if I need to pick him up......... ~sigh~ decisions, decisions!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Homemade cheekun n dumplins for breakfast !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not when you have aaccess to a 120 hp Kubota mud.....


true, true that


Keebs said:


> Go For It!
> 
> 
> Did you see my pic of my new baby???


No i didnt see it , where??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin
> 
> I can't believe Keebs waited a week to tell us bout her new vehicle.
> I'm ready to RIDE!


You feelin better?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Homemade cheekun n dumplins for breakfast !!!


Bluaack!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2015)

Seen it , read back.. Congrats on your new ride.!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Seen it , read back.. Congrats on your new ride.!!


yeah, yeah, yeah, I knew you would be the one laughing..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

Gotta go pick Jag up from work......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

new scope wouldn't work on the 243 I'm borrowing......... back to the drawing board......... but got the old boss to bore site it then went to the rifle range & got it sighted in for me! He's such a good fella!
Lunch Call!!
~some of same dish from yesterday~


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> new scope wouldn't work on the 243 I'm borrowing......... back to the drawing board......... but got the old boss to bore site it then went to the rifle range & got it sighted in for me! He's such a good fella!
> Lunch Call!!
> ~some of same dish from yesterday~





Take a couple of shots off a rest with it yourself at a target, just to be sure.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a couple of shots off a rest with it yourself at a target, just to be sure.



x a bazzilian


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a couple of shots off a rest with it yourself at a target, just to be sure.



This^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Mungo Hornet...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a couple of shots off a rest with it yourself at a target, just to be sure.





Hornet22 said:


> x a bazzilian





Jeff C. said:


> This^^^^^


 He ALWAYS makes me take a few shots before we leave......... and I also shoot the target too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


GoGirl, GoGirl!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> He ALWAYS makes me take a few shots before we leave......... and I also shoot the target too!
> 
> GoGirl, GoGirl!





You still got those shooting sticks I made for you?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You still got those shooting sticks I made for you?


 Yes sir, I've taken them every time I have gone since you gave them to me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebs + rifle ='s couldn't hit a bull in da butt with a baseball bat...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs + rifle ='s couldn't hit a bull in da butt with a baseball bat...


Give me a bat & bend over, we'll see!
Oh, btw, BigN, I use 100grain.............. juss sayin......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Give me a bat & bend over, we'll see!
> Oh, btw, BigN, I use 100grain.............. juss sayin......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey y'all.

My daughter got an early Christmas present.

1 on the left is Hobbit. 1 on the right is Titus.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Santa love Crickett's daughter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

My love button broke.


Time to


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> My daughter got an early Christmas present.
> 
> 1 on the left is Hobbit. 1 on the right is Titus.


 Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My love button broke.
> 
> 
> Time to


here, use mine........    
Later sista!


----------



## rydert (Dec 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> My daughter got an early Christmas present.
> 
> 1 on the left is Hobbit. 1 on the right is Titus.



lil Crickett done got some donkeys......

congrats


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

I was just informed that Titus will be swapped for a paint named Zelda. Titus is only 4 years old & is a bit too much for Alicyn to handle right now. He's an awesome horse but he's still young. I'll post a pic of Zelda tomorrow. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Santa love Crickett's daughter.



Santa spoils her & her brother  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My love button broke.
> 
> 
> Time to



Bless your heart  



Keebs said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here, use mine........
> Later sista!



She was so excited to get one & some how Santa thought she needed another one too. 



rydert said:


> lil Crickett done got some donkeys......
> 
> congrats



At least it ain't goats.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> lil Crickett done got some donkeys......
> 
> congrats



You might want to give them some pointers on how to care for them.  Mr. Goat Pro.
Be useful like homotree and things of that nature.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Paints were my mamas favorite. I love em too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Blew the Christmas tree out of the truck .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Blew the Christmas tree out of the truck .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Tree has road rash.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blew the Christmas tree out of the truck .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Blew the Christmas tree out of the truck .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tree has road rash.


 ya don't say..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not sure, but I think Quack is having difficulty with his Christmas tree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ya don't say..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Got the annual gingerbread house. Thing weighs 30 lbs. 
Got it in the house safe and sound.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

I give up.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Paints were my mamas favorite. I love em too.



I can't wait to see it.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Blew the Christmas tree out of the truck .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Blew the Christmas tree out of the truck .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tree has road rash.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Quack is having difficulty with his Christmas tree.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the annual gingerbread house. Thing weighs 30 lbs.
> Got it in the house safe and sound.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Quack is having difficulty with his Christmas tree.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2015)

Just about time to get ready to go to work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2015)

Wife is blahblahblahing bout the tree.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2015)

How bad is da tree Quack?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just about time to get ready to go to work


 And I'm headed home!!! 
Later!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife is blahblahblahing bout the tree.



Go get your wife another tree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife is blahblahblahing bout the tree.



Tell her at least you have a real one. I miss that smell.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife is blahblahblahing bout the tree.



And this time don't pull a Clark Griswold while transporting it home.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell her at least you have a real one. I miss that smell.



http://www.enviroscent.com/scentsicles


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

Evenin....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2015)

I bet there isn't a fb game on tonight to watch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I bet there isn't a fb game on tonight to watch.



Not much to comment on either, coffeebro.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2015)

live from werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> live from werk



Glad your live, Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2015)

That's all......


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

Evening boys and girls


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2015)

Forkin lift truck driver done hit some water lines..... Can't fix stupid


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Good Wednesday morning drivelers. Hump day is here! New coffee pot in the house! Got some good cool points yesterday morning by going to the sto and getting Mrs. Moonpie a large coffee before I left for work.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2015)

Good Morning Wycliff, BOG and Moonpie.  

I don't know what happened BUT I feel like a big truck ran over me during the night.  I absolutely feel miserable this morning.  Just feel really nauseated and wish that I could upchuck and then maybe I might feel better.  I am thinking that the seafood late lunch that I ate yesterday was NOT a good idea after all.

Note to self:  Don't eat any seafood during the next year!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Morning EE. Hope you get to feeling better. There has been a virus type bug going around. Some friends have had it. I stayed away till it ran its course. You get the water lines fixed Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2015)

morning Wy, MP and EE

been up and making coffee for those who wish to partake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

Howdy boyz... I get to stay until 11 am the rest of the week......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy boyz... I get to stay until 11 am the rest of the week......



Aren't you the lucky one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Aren't you the lucky one.



Did a couple high performance cartwheels because I was so overwhelmed by joy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Did a couple high performance cartwheels because I was so overwhelmed by joy!!!



You didn't hit any sprinkler heads with your feet while cartwheeling did you?   Can't let the fork lift driver out do you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Hope you get to feeling better. There has been a virus type bug going around. Some friends have had it. I stayed away till it ran its course. You get the water lines fixed Blood?



Moon, I was just stupid yesterday as since I don't like to waste food, I tried to eat the entire meal which was about 1 1/2 times too much.  It was a combination platter of fried shrimp and fried catfish fillet, hush puppies, cole slaw and a baked potato and a big glass of unsweetened iced tea.  What was I thinking trying to eat all of it?????  Even this morning, it feels like those shrimp and catfish are still swimming around inside.   






gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Wy, MP and EE
> 
> been up and making coffee for those who wish to partake.




Gobblin, as much as I would like some coffee this morning, I am having to settle for an ALKA Seltzer instead.  





blood on the ground said:


> Howdy boyz... I get to stay until 11 am the rest of the week......




CHA-CHING !!!!!  You and Quack must own the bank by now.





blood on the ground said:


> Did a couple high performance cartwheels because I was so overwhelmed by joy!!!




Was that you that I saw in that Police video earlier this morning?  I could have sworn that you looked more like a big buck cart-wheeling through the air in that video !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Morning GIW and Wycliffe. Dang Blood you are gonna be one tired dude!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Mornin early birds.......bloodbro, Soxbro, coffeebro, Moonbro, and Wybro where ever he is.

EE, sounds like MizT when she eats too much fried food.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey, hey, hey. Beautiful wet and soggy morning in T-town.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2015)

happy friday folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Did a couple high performance cartwheels because I was so overwhelmed by joy!!!


Pics or it didn't happen. 


hdm03 said:


> happy friday folks


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## rydert (Dec 2, 2015)

hay........sprinkling in Kite


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Hey!


rydert said:


> hay........sprinkling in Kite


Thank you for the update. I have been sitting on pins and needles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, hey, hey. Beautiful wet and soggy morning in T-town.





hdm03 said:


> happy friday folks





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!





rydert said:


> hay........sprinkling in Kite



 HEYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

I am so excited!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I am so excited!



You just can't hide it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I am so excited!


yeah?

Mornin............ sinus trouble this mornin, it's hit most of us in the office....... wish I hada stayed home, woulda slept good with this rain!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2015)

I wonder what the weather is like in Kite now????  Update please.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I wonder what the weather is like in Kite now????  Update please.



More rain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Dert done drowned. 
Hope his goats are OK.
Hope Steph is OK too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't see some names from in here on the SS list.......... today is the last day to sign up, so git!please!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just can't hide it.





Keebs said:


> yeah?
> 
> Mornin............ sinus trouble this mornin, it's hit most of us in the office....... wish I hada stayed home, woulda slept good with this rain!



Mornin......brainstormin some ideas!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I don't see some names from in here on the SS list.......... today is the last day to sign up, so git!please!



Quack GON think you talking bout Swap and Sell. 
Don't tell him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I don't see some names from in here on the SS list.......... today is the last day to sign up, so git!please!



Seems to have lost it's spirit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......brainstormin some ideas!



It's a BOY!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah?
> 
> Mornin............ sinus trouble this mornin, it's hit most of us in the office....... wish I hada stayed home, woulda slept good with this rain!



Dang! I think everybody is getting it. Y'all keep that stuff away from me & my household.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......brainstormin some ideas!


thought!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack GON think you talking bout Swap and Sell.
> Don't tell him.





Jeff C. said:


> Seems to have lost it's spirit!


yeah, I know.......


Crickett said:


> Dang! I think everybody is getting it. Y'all keep that stuff away from me & my household.


 sprayin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a BOY!



Yes it is, but this is something else. 



Keebs said:


> thought!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't it though!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

Finally awf werk!!! I'm tired tadeaf!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Finally awf werk!!! I'm tired tadeaf!!!


quick, before you fall out, go sign up for the Secret Santa!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> quick, before you fall out, go sign up for the Secret Santa!!!!



I'm only doing this because you ask me to Darling... BOG = melted!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Smoked turkey sammich wiff lots of Duke's mayo, salt and peppa.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm only doing this because you ask me to Darling... BOG = melted!


 bless yo heart.......... now get some rest!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm only doing this because you ask me to Darling... BOG = melted!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoked turkey sammich wiff lots of Duke's mayo, salt and peppa.


finally finished the plate I've been working on for 3 days now!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> finally finished the plate I've been working on for 3 days now!



I'm bout turkeyd out. 
Then there's all that left ova dressing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> finally finished the plate I've been working on for 3 days now!



  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout turkeyd out.
> Then there's all that left ova dressing.



 I haven't had the first leftova turkey sammich yet....ain't got nairn!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey errbody.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey errbody.


Hithere!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey errbody.



Hey W2H.....I bet you slap wore out from all the work you haven't done today!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hithere!







Jeff C. said:


> Hey W2H.....I bet you slap wore out from all the work you haven't done today!



Chief, I been busier than...well I really haven't.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Chief, I been busier than...well I really haven't.



Got any openings?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey


 I know what u mean........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)

Tree's just fine, got her up last night, Dawn got the lights on it today.


Back to werk tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> hay........sprinkling in Kite


why ain't you signed up for the Secret Shenanigan........... I mean Secret Santa???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2015)

Look at the time! Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)

Co-workers came back today !!  We're only one man short !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tree's just fine, got her up last night, Dawn got the lights on it today.
> 
> 
> Back to werk tonight.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for the update.





Thanks for caring !! 




Saw where you were having a baybay, congratz to the Hornetzz !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2015)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2015)

Some of my keyboard keys aren't working. Mainly one between g and j


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Some of my keyboard keys aren't working. Mainly one between g and j



Just say "EY", we'll know what it means 

Evenin Wybro, Quack is back too!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2015)

EY Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> EY Jeff



 Evenin, Hoss!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Here yall go! 

Quackbro probly can't hear it at work......Wy can I think.

He brings back that Outlaw-Honky Tonk sound for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for caring !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talkin bout Jeff fa fa. I wish, but my boy is incapacitated. 
Going to Dr. tomorrow for update.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

He just wants a NORMAL life. Him and his FEAYansey  moved back home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was talkin bout Jeff fa fa. I wish, but my boy is incapacitated.
> Going to Dr. tomorrow for update.



 


BTW, did I tell yall what they are namin him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey



Know whatchoo mean!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lil mud


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here yall go!
> 
> Quackbro probly can't hear it at work......Wy can I think.
> 
> He brings back that Outlaw-Honky Tonk sound for me.





I like it, a little blues sound to it as well


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lil mud is a great name


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey





Jeff C. said:


> I done had a taste of that Hey!  Tell mZ. V I said HEY! I know she knows what it means.
> BTW, did I tell yall what they are namin him?



I just hope it aint Bert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

What


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Know whatchoo mean!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

Any of you dear sweet folks willing to stand in for me at werk tonight.... It's only 11-11 easy as pie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Lil mud





mudracing101 said:


> Lil mud is a great name



  

Idjit 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just hope it aint Bert.



  

Idjette 




Wycliff said:


> I like it, a little blues sound to it as well



Yes it does, his background is Southern Rock/Blues, Bluegrass, and Country/Honky Tonk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you dear sweet folks willing to stand in for me at werk tonight.... It's only 11-11 easy as pie!



I got some leftova buttermilk pie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Everett Beaux Lewallen.....nicknamed 'Rett', I think.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Quack=STUPID.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Everett Beaux Lewallen.....nicknamed 'Rett', I think.



I am loving that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got some leftova buttermilk pie.



Idjit.... Tell Chris I said ... Haaaay


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

Dang


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=STUPID.



     



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am loving that.



Purty much diggin it hera too, to two


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Everett Beaux Lewallen.....nicknamed 'Rett', I think.



Doubt my son will birth him a namesake. He does not want his Marfans gene to continue, but we will love our grand doggies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit.... Tell Chris I said ... Haaaay



He knows what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Doubt my son will birth him a namesake. He does not want his Marfans gene to continue, but we will love our grand doggies.



Same boat, sort of!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Same boat, sort of!



 Well there you go.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hope Cody gets a good report Mrs H! What is left over buttermilk pie? Tell Chris I said hey! Evening Blood & Jeff. Had some friends over tonight for a little fish fry. Check it out in the cafe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)

Last pack of cubed deer steak, along wit some squash and peas.  Went to the doctor yesterday, done lost 17lbs !


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope Cody gets a good report Mrs H! What is left over buttermilk pie? Tell Chris I said hey! Evening Blood & Jeff. Had some friends over tonight for a little fish fry. Check it out in the cafe.



Evenin Moonbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 859738



Mm mmmm


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks good Quack. Congrats on the loss!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2015)

Quack = Dawg fan


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well there you go.



You better know he.... Wait what?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = Dawg fan



Gooks lood on him to,too,two


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = Dawg fan


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)

Erybody done GON.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody done GON.



Not me brother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not me brother





Headed to Deepstep..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Deepstep..



Watch out for BIG foot and black panthers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last pack of cubed deer steak, along wit some squash and peas.  Went to the doctor yesterday, done lost 17 lbs !




Word on the street is that Quack lost his wallet.  Yep, that sucka weighed 17 lbs !!!!!  You can't hide money !!!!  







Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody done GON.



You are right.  Looks like everybody took a long break and either went to Deepstep or fell asleep in the plastic factory!!!!


HELLO, is there any drivelers in here?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

EE come in here slamming doors an kicking chairs around .... Done woke me up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Word on the street is that Quack lost his wallet.  Yep, that sucka weighed 17 lbs !!!!!  You can't hide money !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ello wit gifts


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Morning EE,Blood GIW. Coffee is the ticket. Yep Quacks wallet looks like a mail satchel!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> EE come in here slamming doors an kicking chairs around .... Done woke me up!



Heck, I had to make all sorts of noise and then turn over the table just to get your attention this morning.  Sorry about knocking over all of the drinks.  Good news is now that Gobblin has showed up, at least you will have some coffee to help keep your eyes open.

Dang, I had to wait for a long time on that white screen to disappear this morning.  

Heck, I even have a load of shirts in the dryer now !!!


DANG, something must be wrong this morning as I realized that I AM DA KANG FOR NOW!!!!!


Good Morning BOG, Quack (wherever you are?), Gobblin, Moonpie, Wycliff and to any other drivelers that have now sneaked in the door.

HAPPY THURSDAY TO ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Blood GIW. Coffee is the ticket. Yep Quacks wallet looks like a mail satchel!



It is heavy for sure as I hurt my back one time when I tried to pick it up when it fell off the tailgate of his truck.  Heavy as a wheelbarrow full of lead, I tell you !!!!


Dang, when the Sandersville bank needs more money, they just call Quack to make another delivery to them !!!  


PS:   Quack be MIA this morning !!!!!!  (probably hiding somewhere, counting his money)


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Come on ........ 11am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on ........ 11am



onemohowa 












if you were in Europe


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2015)

Good morning, been busy last nite


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2015)

2 moours


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

Gotta stoopid howanhalf long meeting this morning, to get trained on using/calibrating a "sniffer" MSHA ruled that we hafta to use one before entering all confined spaces.



Morning guys !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stoopid howanhalf long meeting this morning, to get trained on using/calibrating a "sniffer" MSHA ruled that we hafta to use one before entering all confined spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys !!!



All the canaries die?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> All the canaries die?





Bout the same thing, I think canaries were a lil difficult when it came time to calibrate 'em...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> All the canaries die?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> onemohowa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 idjit


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stoopid howanhalf long meeting this morning, to get trained on using/calibrating a "sniffer" MSHA ruled that we hafta to use one before entering all confined spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys !!!



its a good thang quack  so youns don't perminitlee say


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Morning Wycliff, Quack hang in there Blood. Confined space, we use the sniffers too. Better safe than sorry, or dead!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Draggin up the rear.....mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Draggin up the rear.....mornin.



Jeffafa is actin like Kyle Petty this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeffafa is actin like Kyle Petty this morning



I'll drive thru the wreckage.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Everett Beaux Lewallen.....nicknamed 'Rett', I think.


 I'm like mrs. hawtnet, I'm likin that name......... "old timey" yet, different!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Everett Beaux Lewallen.....nicknamed 'Rett', I think.



I like it! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=STUPID.



Bless his heart


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

A couple more pics of the horses. 

Hobbit is the palomino & Zelda is the paint. We traded Titus for Zelda. Titus was only 4 & he was just a bit too much horse for our daughter to handle right now. Hobbit is 9 & Zelda is 11. They are much more calm & laid back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm like mrs. hawtnet, I'm likin that name......... "old timey" yet, different!
> 
> Mernin Folks!







Crickett said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Bless his heart



Yep, they are into the vintage names! 



Crickett said:


> A couple more pics of the horses.
> 
> Hobbit is the palomino & Zelda is the paint. We traded Titus for Zelda. Titus was only 4 & he was just a bit too much horse for our daughter to handle right now. Hobbit is 9 & Zelda is 11. They are much more calm & laid back.



  For lil mizcrickyy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> A couple more pics of the horses.
> 
> Hobbit is the palomino & Zelda is the paint. We traded Titus for Zelda. Titus was only 4 & he was just a bit too much horse for our daughter to handle right now. Hobbit is 9 & Zelda is 11. They are much more calm & laid back.


 Now, find a trustworthy Farrier and have her apprentice with him, it will save you a ton of money and she will see what it is to upkeep those pretty babys!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Now, find a trustworthy Farrier and have her apprentice with him, it will save you a ton of money and she will see what it is to upkeep those pretty babys!



The guy that owns the house we are renting knows a farrier & a vet. We are going to see if she can apprentice from both of them. She wants to be a vet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> The guy that owns the house we are renting knows a farrier & a vet. We are going to see if she can apprentice from both of them. She wants to be a vet.


GREAT!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

------>deer jerky.........so good


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

22 days till........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, I had to make all sorts of noise and then turn over the table just to get your attention this morning.  Sorry about knocking over all of the drinks.  Good news is now that Gobblin has showed up, at least you will have some coffee to help keep your eyes open.
> 
> Dang, I had to wait for a long time on that white screen to disappear this morning.
> 
> ...



Nic dun said it's against the rules ta claim king EE... Just sayin....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Haaaay


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

I went shopping for some new ornaments this year & good grief everything is all glittery.  Looks like a diva went in a threw up all over the Christmas aisle. Don't even look Christmasy. Cheetah print tree skirt. Zebra print ornaments. I mean really do cheetahs & zebras celebrate Christmas???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> 22 days till........



I been talking to my wife about going ahead and taking the tree down... Might as well get a jump start on the clean up right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I went shopping for some new ornaments this year & good grief everything is all glittery.  Looks like a diva went in a threw up all over the Christmas aisle. Don't even look Christmasy. Cheetah print tree skirt. Zebra print ornaments. I mean really do cheetahs & zebras celebrate Christmas???



No but inner city folks like that stuff ... That an erng soda!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

See.....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> No but inner city folks like that stuff ... That an erng soda!!!



I don't live in the inner city though.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I been talking to my wife about going ahead and taking the tree down... Might as well get a jump start on the clean up right?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I don't live in the inner city though.



No, you don't; buuuuuuuutttttttt, consider the county


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> No, you don't; buuuuuuuutttttttt, consider the county



 Good point  buuuutttttttt I would expect to see more trailer park type decorations at this Walmart.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

Something like this.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



What?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> ------>deer jerky.........so good


I love deer jerky........... juss sayin.............


Crickett said:


> 22 days till........


got the office decorated this morning!


blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay


Hey dere Kan....... I mean, blood!


Crickett said:


> See.....


noway!


Crickett said:


> Something like this.....


There ya go!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Chili cheese dogs and fries!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I love deer jerky........... juss sayin.............
> 
> got the office decorated this morning!
> 
> ...



We got meat sticks made this time too & man they are good.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> We got meat sticks made this time too & man they are good.


Neva had the meat stix............... my baby sis makes some of the best jerky, right up there with bama's!


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> A couple more pics of the horses.
> 
> Hobbit is the palomino & Zelda is the paint. We traded Titus for Zelda. Titus was only 4 & he was just a bit too much horse for our daughter to handle right now. Hobbit is 9 & Zelda is 11. They are much more calm & laid back.



lil crickett gots some nice donkeys...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> lil crickett gots some nice donkeys...........


 why didn't you sign up for SS?@?!??!?!?!!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Nic dun said it's against the rules ta claim king EE... Just sayin....





I don`t care no more. Butcher it up good. It ain`t what it used to be nohow. 


Miss Cricket, unique horse ya`ll got there, never seen one with just one black hoof. 

Bucks are still wide open here, and I`m headed back to the woods to set a stand. Just in case, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care no more. Butcher it up good. It ain`t what it used to be nohow.
> 
> 
> Miss Cricket, unique horse ya`ll got there, never seen one with just one black hoof.
> ...


yep, you still grouchy!
Good Luck in the stand.............. and if I don't see ya 'for Christmas, hang your own ba....... I mean tinsel on the tree.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> why didn't you sign up for SS?@?!??!?!?!!?



I'm not goot at stuff like that........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm not goot at stuff like that........


that makes it more funner............ sheesh........... Quack would be good, but he forgets to mail stuff, heck, he forgets to shop!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2015)

afternoon all


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2015)

Late drive by, talks to ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care no more. Butcher it up good. It ain`t what it used to be nohow.
> 
> 
> Miss Cricket, unique horse ya`ll got there, never seen one with just one black hoof.
> ...



Glad you at least stopped in.....have a good sit and Merry Christmas just in case.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all


 HI, Bye!


mudracing101 said:


> Late drive by, talks to ya'll tomorrow!


headed that way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all



Afternoon coffeebro!



mudracing101 said:


> Late drive by, talks to ya'll tomorrow!







Keebs said:


> HI, Bye!
> 
> headed that way!



Catch up with yall tomorrow!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Afternoon eryone. Temps sure have dropped. Mrs. Moonpie will want a fire tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon eryone. Temps sure have dropped. Mrs. Moonpie will want a fire tonight.



Evening Moonbro, they have dropped, enjoy the fireside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2015)

Never heard of this Bass player before


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2015)

Evening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

Yep, only elebenmohowas to go !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 3, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon eryone. Temps sure have dropped. Mrs. Moonpie will want a fire tonight.



Make shore it ain near her car


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, only elebenmohowas to go !!





Hornet22 said:


> Make shore it ain near her car



evening

did you pass the sniff test?

good advice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening
> 
> did you pass the sniff test?
> 
> good advice






According to CMC, yes.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Neva had the meat stix............... my baby sis makes some of the best jerky, right up there with bama's!






Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care no more. Butcher it up good. It ain`t what it used to be nohow.
> 
> 
> Miss Cricket, unique horse ya`ll got there, never seen one with just one black hoof.
> ...



I have never seen it before either. 

Merry Christmas!  


Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon eryone. Temps sure have dropped. Mrs. Moonpie will want a fire tonight.



I've had one going all day. I love our stove. I can keep just a small fire going all day & it heats the whole house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never heard of this Bass player before



That dude is dang good on the Bass coffeebro, had me jammin. 

Was reading the comments and some guy just said, "Throws wallet at screen".   



Wycliff said:


> Evening



Evening Wybro.....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, only elebenmohowas to go !!



Howdy, Quackbro......



Hornet22 said:


> Make shore it ain near her car



Evenin Sneakybro..... 



Crickett said:


> I have never seen it before either.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> ...



Evenin Lil MizCrickeyybroette!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 3, 2015)

You sho got that right H22!!!! That could have ended real bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> You sho got that right H22!!!! That could have ended real bad!



Evenin.....How's the fire, Moonbro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just got back from meeting some friends for supper and was surprised that she said no fire tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2015)

Interesting afternoon in the neighborhood today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Interesting afternoon in the neighborhood today.



Yessir, I'd say it was an interesting afternoon....evenin to ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I'd say it was an interesting afternoon....evenin to ya!




Howdy Jeff. Had about 15 does running all around amongst those bucks. It was most entertaining. I`ll be in the same place before daylight in the morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2015)

We live slap dab in the middle of the city, but every morning I see and hear a "V" full of gooses flying over your house. Like clockwork. Love it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We live slap dab in the middle of the city, but every morning I see and hear a "V" full of gooses flying over your house. Like clockwork. Love it.





Those are sandhill cranes headed south in my picture.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jeff. Had about 15 does running all around amongst those bucks. It was most entertaining. I`ll be in the same place before daylight in the morning.



I don't blame you one bit. Sounds like you are in the heat of the rut down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Those are sandhill cranes headed south in my picture.



Come to think of it, I haven't seen that many flying over here like I normally do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2015)

Primary rut here is still going strong but I expect it to start to slow down any time now. Looks like the secondary will be just about as good.

I heard a flock of sandhills come over the other day, but today is the first ones I`ve seen this fall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Those are sandhill cranes headed south in my picture.



Been looking for them. They fly over here too, just haven't seen em this year. THEY LOUD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2015)

My son Cody Smith is the most compassionate person I have ever met in my life. He wanted to stop by his ex-work after his post OP surgery appointment today. It was so humbling to watch him visit his residents today and see the precious love he has for each one of them and how much love they have for him. He is not able to work there anymore(because of surgery), but he was getting blankets, offering water, and just holding their hands, rubbing their arms and telling them how much he loves them. Proud emotional Mama. Would post pics the boys X-ray, but it might freak some people out. All I can say is........ He caint go through a metal detector. EVER.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

Be in Ga tomorrow youngins. Gonna be down there rooting for my CC Packers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

Safe travels and welcome home Charlie, wish I could hook up with you, but that thang called work keeps getting in my way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels and welcome home Charlie, wish I could hook up with you, but that thang called work keeps getting in my way.



Werd Quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

Evening Bloodbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Nic and Mike are really living the retired dream.

Sho proud for 'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic and Mike are really living the retired dream.
> 
> Sho proud for 'em.



Yep, years of hard work paying off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

I'll have to die, then come back and work another 3 years before I retire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Mornin.....standin by for coffeebro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....standin by for coffeebro.



I'm here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic and Mike are really living the retired dream.
> 
> Sho proud for 'em.



I tried to retire once.


uncle called and told me to go back to work he needed the money.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Morning Gobble. And all of the night crew.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2015)

Good Morning Quack, BOG, Wycliff, Jeffro, Moonpie, Gobblin and all of you other drivelers that are still sleeping this early morning.

I have waited for about an hour waiting for this white screen to disappear.  


Charlie, I will be pulling for your CC Packers tonight too !!!!  Sure hope that ya'll make it to the Ga Dome.  

Been reading the newspaper, washing a load of blue jeans, eating some breakfast, and creating as much havoc as possible.  I surely got really nasty at a manufacturing plant yesterday, and dang I had  to wash a lot of clothes as a result.


Hard to believe that Quack is still going to be building caskets 3 years after he dies in 2087 !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2015)

And a good morning to to you EE. Sho glad it's Friday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Morning bro's !!!  Bout got thisun whupped !! 



Held off on the bushspreadin due to rain, looks like we're all clear for awhile, gonna give it a go this moanin !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

atemonights then off for ate !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2015)

Good morning, hopefully I'm off till Monday


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Goot goody moody, this place done woke up......mornin everyone!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Goot goody moody, this place done woke up......mornin everyone!



morning Chief,   eating b'fast before heading to the salt mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief,   eating b'fast before heading to the salt mine.



10-4, don't know why but woke up after a solid 4 hrs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Headin to the salt mine Sunday for a few days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, don't know why but woke up after a solid 4 hrs.



Happens to me at times.   Figure it was all I needed.

Where you heading Sunday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Happens to me at times.   Figure it was all I needed.
> 
> Where you heading Sunday?



N. Charleston/Jacksonville


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> N. Charleston/Jacksonville



Not too bad a drive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

cyl drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cyl drivelers.



Have a good Friday, gobblebro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good Friday, gobblebro.



thx Chief.  You have Friday plans?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thx Chief.  You have Friday plans?



Not much of anything, got an appt. at the bank this moanin and possibly some outdoor piddlin chores.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Holler at y'all later!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2015)

3 mo hours...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son Cody Smith is the most compassionate person I have ever met in my life. He wanted to stop by his ex-work after his post OP surgery appointment today. It was so humbling to watch him visit his residents today and see the precious love he has for each one of them and how much love they have for him. He is not able to work there anymore(because of surgery), but he was getting blankets, offering water, and just holding their hands, rubbing their arms and telling them how much he loves them. Proud emotional Mama. Would post pics the boys X-ray, but it might freak some people out. All I can say is........ He caint go through a metal detector. EVER.


 Don't surprise me one bit!

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2015)

My son either. Has a lot of hardware from from lower back surgery. Morning Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> My son either. Has a lot of hardware from from lower back surgery. Morning Keebs.


 Mernin Moonpie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey sista!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Morning Mrs H and Cricket. So glad Friday finally rolled around!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> We live slap dab in the middle of the city, but every morning I see and hear a "V" full of gooses flying over your house. Like clockwork. Love it.





We had at least a 100 of them at them pond a while back. Don't know why but the last few weeks they have disappeared.  Every now & then we will hear them fly over but they just keep going. Here's a short video of them. Sorry for the poor quality. I had to zoom way in with my phone. 







mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son Cody Smith is the most compassionate person I have ever met in my life. He wanted to stop by his ex-work after his post OP surgery appointment today. It was so humbling to watch him visit his residents today and see the precious love he has for each one of them and how much love they have for him. He is not able to work there anymore(because of surgery), but he was getting blankets, offering water, and just holding their hands, rubbing their arms and telling them how much he loves them. Proud emotional Mama. Would post pics the boys X-ray, but it might freak some people out. All I can say is........ He caint go through a metal detector. EVER.



Awww That's awesome!(not the metal detector thing)


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs H and Cricket. So glad Friday finally rolled around!



Both my kids woke up thinking it was Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs H and Cricket. So glad Friday finally rolled around!


You got that right. Been waiting all week. 


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice morning here in God`s Country.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice morning here in God`s Country.


 I want that bobcat......... alive....... for a pet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I want that bobcat......... alive....... for a pet!





I had one once. Not really "pettable" though. You ever tried to wipe a bobcat off your arm?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2015)

Morning y'all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey yous guys!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thats a big deer Nic., Morning Leroy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2015)

Its my Friday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2015)

That deer a lot bigger than mine ...  Lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice pics Nic!!! 
I'm whipped... 4 weeks of 12 hr nights has me dragging!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I had one once. Not really "pettable" though. You ever tried to wipe a bobcat off your arm?


Nope....... but they are so pretty to me!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all


Hey you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey yous guys!!!!


HEY!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its my Friday.


Mine too!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Nice pics Nic!!!
> I'm whipped... 4 weeks of 12 hr nights has me dragging!


 bless yo heart..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Got some errands to run.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got some errands to run.



Take the truck. It'll be easier on yo feets.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got some errands to run.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take the truck. It'll be easier on yo feets.


THAT'S MY LINE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2015)

Won't be long before mrs.hawtnet flies da coop........... and I'm stuck wiff a co-worker that wants to change up the routine but can't hack change!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice morning here in God`s Country.



Cool! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey yous guys!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


>





Crickett said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well UGA lost our Head Coach and now the QB is leaving. Not gonna play in the bowl game.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey Mrs H22....I bought some of those Scentsicles yesterday. They work very well but the bottle says to use 4 to start & then increase....I only started with one & my whole house smells like a real Christmas tree.  Oh & each cicle will last for 2 weeks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Mrs H22....I bought some of those Scentsicles yesterday. They work very well but the bottle says to use 4 to start & then increase....I only started with one & my whole house smells like a real Christmas tree.  Oh & each cicle will last for 2 weeks.



I got some of those last year at Target. They DO smell good and last LONG.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Mrs H22....I bought some of those Scentsicles yesterday. They work very well but the bottle says to use 4 to start & then increase....I only started with one & my whole house smells like a real Christmas tree.  Oh & each cicle will last for 2 weeks.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got some of those last year at Target. They DO smell good and last LONG.



I may need some of those for my bathroom....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I may need some of those for my bathroom....



Train that goat to go outside.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I may need some of those for my bathroom....



Great ideer Dert. Steph will love you for it.
Oh, and tell her I said HEY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well.............look at the time.
Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Train that goat to go outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2015)

WHY do people wait until the last minute to sign up for stuff?!?!?
Rant over, I"m outta here, Happy Weekend Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> WHY do people wait until the last minute to sign up for stuff?!?!?
> Rant over, I"m outta here, Happy Weekend Folks!



To make your job interesting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

I dunno what Bloodbro's hollerin bout, he's only working 5 days a week and off the weekends ?? 



Getting to be about that time..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Evening folks. Got me a BLD and gonna fry up some skrimps. Hang in there Quack. You got some more off days coming! I just hope they got enough WISERS to see you through.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Evenin folks....been a busy day with errands and some piddlin out in the yard, beautiful day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Chris Stapleton when he was with the Jompson Brothers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonbro flangin a cravin.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2015)

Got a fire in the fireplace and a bld life is good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Dawn spent all day shopping in Augusta, brought me a to go plate from Peggy's, meat loaf, green beans, peas, churnips, I fed the awesome kone bread to Charlie.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn spent all day shopping in Augusta, brought me a to go plate from Peggy's, meat loaf, green beans, peas, churnips, I fed the awesome kone bread to Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I need to go back to Peggy's and eat again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I need to go back to Peggy's and eat again






It's hard to beat !!  Sure hated not to eat that delush kone bread, that stuff's off the chain !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Got a fire in the fireplace and a bld life is good



Sounds goot, might have to join ya. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn spent all day shopping in Augusta, brought me a to go plate from Peggy's, meat loaf, green beans, peas, churnips, I fed the awesome kone bread to Charlie.



Quack makin me hungry again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Gotta ride to da sto.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Be back in a few minutes......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Quack..... You get my pics I sent you on your phone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff got the store Kang! Congrats.
H22 just went to the sto and  played a million dallas on the lotto. We need it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff got the store Kang! Congrats.
> H22 just went to the sto and  played a million dallas on the lotto. We need it.



I sho could use the millyun, but I'll take the Sto Kang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

LOL......I'm in the front room of the house-office/sewing room and cracked a cold (canned) beer top. Jag came in lookin over my shoulder and when I turned my head slightly he said, "I thought I heard an aluminum can".


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL......I'm in the front room of the house-office/sewing room and cracked a cold (canned) beer top. Jag came in lookin over my shoulder and when I turned my head slightly he said, "I thought I heard an aluminum can".



 That's money


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Check it out in the cafe Jeff. Wycliff mine may have been a BDLD. Just saying.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Check it out in the cafe Jeff. Wycliff mine may have been a BDLD. Just saying.



going to go to the cafe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack..... You get my pics I sent you on your phone










Jeff C. said:


> LOL......I'm in the front room of the house-office/sewing room and cracked a cold (canned) beer top. Jag came in lookin over my shoulder and when I turned my head slightly he said, "I thought I heard an aluminum can".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going to go to the cafe



Fixin to boogity over mysef!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2015)

MP, why'd you not fill the cup up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MP, why'd you not fill the cup up?



That way you can just keep toppin it off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonbro be a prufessional dranker, we both be likin the Wiser's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Love me some Jolly Ranchers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me some Jolly Ranchers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I sent you pics of Cody's back. Quack=stupid AGAIN. 
You can post pics from you're phone, but caint receive em?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2015)

It wuz full when I started Gobble. That WISERS is purrty good Quack. I keep some around for snake bites and setch. Must be workin, ain't been bit by no snake yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sent you pics of Cody's back. Quack=stupid AGAIN.
> You can post pics from you're phone, but caint receive em?



Those pitchers blew my mind


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> It wuz full when I started Gobble. That WISERS is purrty good Quack. I keep some around for snake bites and setch. Must be workin, ain't been bit by no snake yet.



Well, there you go!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Those pitchers blew my mind



I told Cody what you said. LOL. He said, awww it aint THAT bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told Cody what you said. LOL. He said, awww it aint THAT bad.



I'd sound like a baby done touched a hot stove top.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL......I'm in the front room of the house-office/sewing room and cracked a cold (canned) beer top. Jag came in lookin over my shoulder and when I turned my head slightly he said, "I thought I heard an aluminum can".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd sound like a baby done touched a hot stove top.



As a mama, I put it out of my mind.  He is pain free, and that's all that matters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Poor ole Bo$$ is sitting in the freezing cold watching his feetsball game. We'z sitting here in the warm house watching it on the TV.
That's one good thing bout living in the city.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bo$$ Pholp^^^.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



Evenin Micz Crikky!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

This Colquit vs Mill Creek is much betta than any pro ball I've watched all year.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sent you pics of Cody's back. Quack=stupid AGAIN.
> You can post pics from you're phone, but caint receive em?





Not my fault I didn't get 'em, you prolly didn't send 'em. 




Evening Crickett !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not my fault I didn't get 'em, you prolly didn't send 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If nuttin else, sidewayzz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not my fault I didn't get 'em, you prolly didn't send 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

We had to make a trip to Greensboro this evening. All for a dirt bike, a stove & a pair of boots.  It ain't a far trip really but dang now I'm tired.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If nuttin else, sidewayzz!



 Yes it was.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> We had to make a trip to Greensboro this evening. All for a dirt bike, a stove & a pair of boots.  It ain't a far trip really but dang now I'm tired.



Did you see the iron horse across from the sand pit? AWESOME.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes it was.



 bless your heart


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you see the iron horse across from the sand pit? AWESOME.



Yep. We pass by it every time we go. A couple of people out there taking pics..............
























Sideways


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes it was.







Crickett said:


> bless your heart


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for blessing my heart erybody. I appreciate it. Least I can post and send pics. Quack is.......... out of the loop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

Think I'll go hang with Jag and MizT for a while....yall have a good evenin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for blessing my heart erybody. I appreciate it. Least I can post and send pics. Quack is.......... out of the loop.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for blessing my heart erybody. I appreciate it. Least I can post and send pics. Quack is.......... out of the loop.



 Anytime! That's what friends are for!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yep. We pass by it every time we go. A couple of people out there taking pics..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you didn't? I hate to say, I've seen it since I was a youngun and still aint got a pic. It'd be sideways if I did anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for blessing my heart erybody. I appreciate it. Least I can post and send pics. Quack is.......... out of the loop.






Idjit's been trying to send pics to my home/land line.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit's been trying to send pics to my home/land line.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you didn't? I hate to say, I've seen it since I was a youngun and still aint got a pic. It'd be sideways if I did anyway.



Have you met my husband? The man is ALWAYS in a hurry!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Have you met my husband? The man is ALWAYS in a hurry!



Mine too.  Makes me sooooo mad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit's been trying to send pics to my home/land line.



Public apology to Quack. I must admit, I was sending to his home phone. Quack=NOT stupid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Got the pics to my CELL PHONE !!! 



Dang, his back looks like the 6 Million Dolla Man !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got the pics to my CELL PHONE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, his back looks like the 6 Million Dolla Man !!!



And we got to pay the bill.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

^ 6 million dolla man Quang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

I hate this phone. I'm trying to post pics, cause I can't stand those"c heck your PM messages and stuff. And I justdid it. Cody gave me permission to post his pics and I am trying to post. It aint workin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2015)

They'd be sideways anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And we got to pay the bill.





Dubble OUCH !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay I'll share


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Morning GIW. Thanks for the Java.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Saturday Morning to you Gobblin, Moonpie and to any other sleepy drivelers this morning.

I have been waiting for an hour now for this dang white screen to disappear.  In the meantime, I have read EVERY NEWS story around the world it seems.  It is some CRAZY stuff happening all around.

It was scary as I even read lots of things about ME.

As for the rest of my day, I will be getting a shower soon and going to Statesboro to watch my GSU Eagles play their last home game of this season today.  I'm going to have a blast with my Daughter and Son-in-law all day long as I am going to be in Statesboro by 10 o'clock this morning.  Looking forward to eating lunch at Gnat's Landing Restaurant in Statesboro too as they have great food there. 

GSU will be playing in the Go Daddy Bowl Game on December 23rd in Mobile BUT I won't be able to attend because I will be flying to Houston really early in the morning on December 24th instead so I will have to watch this game on ESPN at 8 PM instead.  The formal notification about this Bowl game will not be made until tomorrow.  This will be the very first Bowl Game that GSU has ever playing in.


Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin as it is helping to keep my eye open.

Hope all of you have a great day today and will pass it on.  


HAIL SOUTHERN AND GO GSU EAGLES !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Morning fellas !!!  Good weekend to ya !!


Safe travels Sockbro !!!   See if you spot one of these where ever they tailgate, ask for Ted . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2015)

Mornin folks....another one of those *blink* and eyes wide open mornings.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Headed to Roswell this morning for a demo cook. CYL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....another one of those *blink* and eyes wide open mornings.



I seem to have one of those every morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I seem to have one of those every morning.




They are becoming more common!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine too.  Makes me sooooo mad.



I know whatchya mean! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Public apology to Quack. I must admit, I was sending to his home phone. Quack=NOT stupid.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> And we got to pay the bill.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^ 6 million dolla man Quang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Whaddaya call a bouncer at a gay bar ?? 















A flame thrower . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2015)

Afternoon, boat is sold


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, boat is sold



Is that  a rain dance?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2015)

Been bizzy all day, went to an estate/barn sale and bought a truckload of stuff/junk for $60.00


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cody's back pics are in the, All I want for Christmas thread. Pics are sideways.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody's back pics are in the, All I want for Christmas thread. Pics are sideways.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ummmmmm, can somebody fix my pics . I don't start many threads and I'm embarrassed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Loving Cricketts new avy.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd fix them if I knew how


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'd fix them if I knew how



Thank you. I don't know how either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefbro will fix 'em for ya..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro will fix 'em for ya..



He's a magic man.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Loving Cricketts new avy.



Thank you. I took that this afternoon. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a magic man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thank you. I took that this afternoon.






That's a purtay goat you got there Crickett . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, GSU got the brakes beat off of 'em, bet Sockbro ain't happy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, GSU got the brakes beat off of 'em, bet Sockbro ain't happy.



Dang I missed that one. Clemson is on Qurack.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's a purtay goat you got there Crickett . .



That's Mr. Ed Hobbit & he ain't no goat. Rydurt's the one with the goat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


> That's Mr. Ed Hobbit & he ain't no goat. Rydurt's the one with the goat.






Mr. Ed ???  That's a weird name for a goat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

No mo poke chop bonez fo Charlie.   Clean up on aisle 4.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No mo poke chop bonez fo Charlie.   Clean up on aisle 4.



Mighta been that cornbread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mighta been that cornbread





Trust me, it was the poke chop..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mr. Ed ???  That's a weird name for a goat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

I see Wybro down there, but he ain't sayin nuttin ???


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Wybro down there, but he ain't sayin nuttin ???



Yeah I'm here just been messaging on fb


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah I'm here just been messaging on fb





Who you b stawkin on da FB ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2015)

Gotta ride to Deepstep, think I'll leave ole Pukie here.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who you b stawkin on da FB ??










Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta ride to Deepstep, think I'll leave ole Pukie here.



Probably a good idea


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2015)

Well I'm gonna crash ttyl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody's back pics are in the, All I want for Christmas thread. Pics are sideways.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmm, can somebody fix my pics . I don't start many threads and I'm embarrassed.







And she calls ME stoopid . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

Crickett did someone get your goat?

Goot Sunday morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

Mornin Coffeebro !!  Waiting on Moonbro, Chiefbro and Sockbro.


Operator tore up the blunger last night, down AGAIN.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin Coffeebro !!  Waiting on Moonbro, Chiefbro and Sockbro.
> 
> 
> Operator tore up the blunger last night, down AGAIN.



He boogered the blunger?   How could he?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He boogered the blunger?   How could he?





We call 'em "Black Cloud Bubba,"  dood has the worse luck of anybody I know, including Pookie.

Same guy that backed the front end loader into a stationary track hoe causing $60k damage to the loader a coupla years back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We call 'em "Black Cloud Bubba,"  dood has the worse luck of anybody I know, including Pookie.
> 
> Same guy that backed the front end loader into a stationary track hoe causing $60k damage to the loader a coupla years back.



Is he related to drunkbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is he related to drunkbro?





Naw, he's a good guy, never lays out of work, loves the OT, but dumb as a rock.  Couldn't spell BB if you spotted him a letter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

There's some seriously built furniture in the S&S...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Morning GIW, Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

Moonbro in da house !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

morning moonbro.

hoq, the s&w 351 peaked my interest in swapandspend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moonbro.
> 
> hoq, the s&w 351 peaked my interest in swapandspend





The .22mag ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

I saw that last night, looks like its gotta hammer, thought those were hammerless ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Got a few projects around the house today. The fish and deer can rest easy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

Good day all, gotta finish up some paper work and head to the shack.


Moonbro I'll get with ya when I start vacation, I gotta drive to Macon to visit my Mom.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw that last night, looks like its gotta hammer, thought those were hammerless ???



Thought the same thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2015)

Mornin.....gotta roll for a few days this afternoon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Let me know when you do and we can meet up Quack. Safe travels Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Let me know when you do and we can meet up Quack. Safe travels Jeff.



Mornin Moonbro, appreciate it. All I have to do is kick back and ride, got someone else driving this trip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They'd be sideways anyway.



Told ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2015)

Werd.... The cup runeth over with BBQ today! I cooked the biggest Boston but I eva laid eyes on! Pics aftawhile


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Werd.... The cup runeth over with BBQ today! I cooked the biggest Boston but I eva laid eyes on! Pics aftawhile



after you cook it I hope not after after.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

Time to get 'er done . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get 'er done . .



Watched the GA women's basketball get it done against previously unbeaten SHU this afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2015)

Evening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Watched the GA women's basketball get it done against previously unbeaten SHU this afternoon.





Either you REALLY like round ball, were extremely bored, or that was the only channel you could get..




Evening Wybro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2015)

On the road, almost to destination.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> On the road, almost to destination.



You a lot closer to the lil island than I am aincha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)

The headlights on my work Jeep really suck, Dawn washed them, then "waxed" them with toothpaste, let it dry and buffed/washed them.  I could NOT believe the difference, it really works.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2015)

Sideways. Ho ho ho Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2015)

Half time on SNF. Watching Frank Sinatra special. Look me some Harry Conick Jr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2015)

Top of the Mernin lads...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Where ya been Bloodbro ??  You and Drunkbro throwing a few back ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

If Chiefbro's in Charleston, he's gonna HAFTA eat at Martha Lou's Kitchen, lil shack on the side of da road with some of the BEST soul food you've eva eaten !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya been Bloodbro ??  You and Drunkbro throwing a few back ??


I been around... Drunk bro is doing better...for now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I been around... Drunk bro is doing better...for now





Proud for him !!  Where's the pics of the "Q?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Time to dodge deer and make the Deepstep run, lemme wake up Charlie . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Proud for him !!  Where's the pics of the "Q?"



Been busy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

'Bout time for the whiteout . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Either you REALLY like round ball, were extremely bored, or that was the only channel you could get..
> 
> actually have season tickets.  whole season was only $40 and the wife wanted to buy them so I go to watch the spandex
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for the whiteout . .



white out over and black coffee is here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Morning Quack, Blood, EE, Gobble and Wycliff. The whiteout was persistent this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Be needing some too Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Be needing some too Gobble.



Drink up MP, if needed I'll make more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Morning bro's !!  Hopefully only 5 mo nights to go, still not sure if I gotta work next weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you BOG, Quack, Gobblin, Moonpie and to any other drivelers that are awake this morning.

I've been a little lazy this morning during the past hour or so.  

No deer were harmed yesterday on my weekend hunting excursion.  There were some nice does and a couple of turkeys that walked all around me yesterday BUT no bucks were seen.  Unfortunately when I uploaded my memory cards last night, there were two nice bucks MIA most probably due to neighboring hunters.  I just haven't hunted very much at all again this season so it is my own fault, I guess.    

Now I need a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Quack did CC ever get over his ailments? Anymore cleanup on aisle 4?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Quack did CC ever get over his ailments? Anymore cleanup on aisle 4?





He's fine Moonbro, think he just didn't chew up that poke chop bone well enough.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's fine Moonbro, think he just didn't chew up that poke chop well enough.



CC is special to get a poke chop.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> CC is special to get a poke chop.






Poke chop bone . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Somebody wake up Wybro, time to do paperwork, clean up and go home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

It's Snowbabe's birfday !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Color me gone, I'll be black tonight..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Color me gone, I'll be black tonight..



Be sure to smile.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2015)

Good morning, I'm a day shifter this week


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2015)

Morning folks... What a night! All of the sudden im a elevator technician to...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin Girls!
I got 5 puttin ups done yesterday!! All after 6:00!
Mango
Mango & jalapeno
Spiced Mango
and
2 of Grape Jelly!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2015)

Folks, ya`ll read this and follow all of it. Seriously.

Thanks.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3580631#post3580631


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, ya`ll read this and follow all of it. Seriously.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


 who's done what THIS time?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey y'all. Man its a nice day out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wasnt me Keebs. I aint even been here. Innocent this time!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all. Man its a nice day out.



Sho is. Wouldn't hurt my feelings if it stayed this way till Spring!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wasnt me Keebs. I aint even been here. Innocent this time!!


you were the first one that popped in my head, too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. Wouldn't hurt my feelings if it stayed this way till Spring!


gurl please!  Just move on down here, you won't have as much of the cold as you get up there, I promise!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you were the first one that popped in my head, too!
> 
> gurl please!  Just move on down here, you won't have as much of the cold as you get up there, I promise!



I done told you. I aint moving down there no more.
I'm going even further South!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm bout to sweat ta deaf


----------



## rydert (Dec 7, 2015)

wasn't me either.....I don't post a lot anymore


----------



## rydert (Dec 7, 2015)

beautiful day though..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

I was probably me and I don't even know it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I done told you. I aint moving down there no more.
> I'm going even further South!


 I AM further south.............. 


Wycliff said:


> I'm bout to sweat ta deaf


well, wiff ya still got the gut on ya in your avatar, it ain't a wonder.......... 


rydert said:


> wasn't me either.....I don't post a lot anymore


I've NOTICED!


rydert said:


> beautiful day though..........


That it is!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was probably me and I don't even know it.


I highly doubt that!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well, wiff ya still got the gut on ya in your avatar, it ain't a wonder..........



What you calling me fluffy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Keebs, I'm talking further South than YOU.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I'm talking further South than YOU.



Tifton?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

Its beautiful here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

You can visit Homo3 and leroy at the park.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

No MUD.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

You can come visit me though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

You would have to be closer to me than you are now


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

I cant put enuff gas in the truck to make it to your place.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant put enuff gas in the truck to make it to your place.



LAME!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LAME!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mud, did you see my boys back
He's VERY proud of it. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=859354


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What you calling me fluffy


Nope that is reserved for Mud............ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I'm talking further South than YOU.


NOT much Further, I hope!


mudracing101 said:


> Tifton?


That'd work! wait, I don't get over that way no more either.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, did you see my boys back
> He's VERY proud of it.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=859354


Yes, at first i was going to say that it looks like they just threw some xtra screws in there at the end  On a serious note glad he's doing better and i know you are too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keebs said:


> Nope that is reserved for Mud............
> 
> NOT much Further, I hope!
> 
> That'd work! wait, I don't get over that way no more either.............


 Bad Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Threw some extra screws in there.



On a serious note. I caint believe you read the thread.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, at first i was going to say that it looks like they just threw some xtra screws in there at the end  On a serious note glad he's doing better and i know you are too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bad Keebs









 I sowwy............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


MmmmHHHmmmm, you look guilty!

Later Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quack read back.

I did the same thing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks... What a night! All of the sudden im a elevator technician to...



Was it uplifting?   

I don't remember ticking Nic  off.     

Haven't gotten another infraction.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2015)

Was this latest warning just in the driveler thread?  Or was it elsewhere on the forum?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was this latest warning just in the driveler thread?  Or was it elsewhere on the forum?



Post #579. He don't play, but he does watch out for us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Mz Hornet ain't gotz nobody to play wit . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mz Hornet ain't gotz nobody to play wit . .



No I don't Quack. I try to keep this thing upbeat even tho it aint pretty here. Lost 2 Mama's. 2 Dogs. Boy's surgery. I'm tired.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ya'll have a ball.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No I don't Quack. I try to keep this thing upbeat even tho it aint pretty here. Lost 2 Mama's. 2 Dogs. Boy's surgery. I'm tired.





Ya'll have had a very rough year, and the Holidays seem to make it worse.


Dawn loves Christmas, but I've never seen her so down before, she misses her Nana terribly.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was this latest warning just in the driveler thread?  Or was it elsewhere on the forum?



Some  of the Billy Boy's be pushing the limits of the forum rules........Typing around the censor

Don't do it folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Keebs kitchen doing some canning . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Fo mo nights then 10 days off !!! 




Doves have WRAPPED my field UP !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

Waiting on Bloodbro and Drunkbro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

fohowasnfowtafifeminnitz


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on Bloodbro and Drunkbro . .



IM HEREA!!! been doing parts inventory ... we gots 2 stock room attendants


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> IM HEREA!!! been doing parts inventory ... we gots 2 stock room attendants





They 'pose to stop ya'll from stealing, but they're the ones that do all the thievin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

the BBQ I made sunday


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Morning Quack, Blood, GIW and the rest of the crew. That is some good looking Q Blood. Come see us in the cafe more often.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Post #579. He don't play, but he does watch out for us.



 Saw his post and wondered what prompted it.




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some  of the Billy Boy's be pushing the limits of the forum rules........Typing around the censor
> 
> Don't do it folks!!



Thanks Rutt'n  that is what I was curious about.  Didn't think it was the drivelers as I read most of our intellectual solving of the world's problems.  

Well I's up and java is brewed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

Mernin fellas...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Quack, BOG, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the crew this morning.  I slept an extra 90 minutes BECAUSE I was stupid enough to watch that two minutes of football with the Cowboys and the Redskins.  Dang nothing happened until it was 2 minutes to go and then all heck broke loose.  If the Redskins would have had any brains last night, they would have won this game with no problem BUT they did some really dumb things and found a way to loose this game instead.

The only thing dumber than those two teams last night was ME for being dumb enough to keep watching it when I was channel surfing earlier.

I've got to get a shower and be ready to work hard beginning at 8 AM this morning processing some goods.  Time is running out on me to get a lot of things done within the next two weeks.

Coffee it is this morning to help me stay awake for a while.   For some reason, my voice is not working this morning either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

Morning bro's !!!  That's some good lookin Q Blood!!



fomonights !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2015)

Don't know if it is the forum or the connection but SLOW is the word of the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

Saw a BIG ole buck last night around 4am on my way back from Deepstep, would love to have 'em on the wall.




Good day all !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2015)

Good morning, Bog's Q done made me hungry


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs kitchen doing some canning . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 860327


 Nuh-uh, I don't use a pressure canner............ yet......... and when I do it'll be on the gas burner outside, tyvm!
MORNIN!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

nobody to play wiff............


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nobody to play wiff............


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm ova, overtime!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> the BBQ I made sunday



That looks good! 



blood on the ground said:


> I'm ova, overtime!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

Crickett said:


> That looks good!



Thanks sissta!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2015)

bout time for some lunch


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

Crickett said:


>










blood on the ground said:


> I'm ova, overtime!


$$$$$$$$$$$


blood on the ground said:


> Thanks sissta!


It sho did!!!


Wycliff said:


> bout time for some lunch


I got some left ova 'sketti & garlic toast!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2015)

I took the kids to Chick-fil-a this morning. 104.7 The Fish was broadcasting live from there & doing the Christmas Wish Program. We searched thru the names & came across 4 that I thought we could grant. Only 1 of those was still available so we took it. This will be the 1st year that we have done this & I'm excited to able to help out this Mom & her 10 year old boy. The only thing they asked for was sports equipment. When I was giving the lady my info & she was printing off all the info I would need to contact the Mom I asked her what Angel Tree Child meant & she politely said Oh you don't have to worry about that part & she handed me a printout & a small booklet & said anyone who chooses an Angel Tree child gets the booklet. I just said ok & got my stuff & walked away. When I got home & read the booklet I found out what Angel Tree Child meant. He is the child of a parent that is incarcerated. I couldn't help but start crying. Now I want to make sure that this little boy & his Mom have a Great Christmas. She didn't ask for anything at all but I am gonna try to get her something too. Just wanted to share that with y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> It sho did!!!
> 
> I got some left ova 'sketti & garlic toast!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey errybody, lunch time.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I took the kids to Chick-fil-a this morning. 104.7 The Fish was broadcasting live from there & doing the Christmas Wish Program. We searched thru the names & came across 4 that I thought we could grant. Only 1 of those was still available so we took it. This will be the 1st year that we have done this & I'm excited to able to help out this Mom & her 10 year old boy. The only thing they asked for was sports equipment. When I was giving the lady my info & she was printing off all the info I would need to contact the Mom I asked her what Angel Tree Child meant & she politely said Oh you don't have to worry about that part & she handed me a printout & a small booklet & said anyone who chooses an Angel Tree child gets the booklet. I just said ok & got my stuff & walked away. When I got home & read the booklet I found out what Angel Tree Child meant. He is the child of a parent that is incarcerated. I couldn't help but start crying. Now I want to make sure that this little boy & his Mom have a Great Christmas. She didn't ask for anything at all but I am gonna try to get her something too. Just wanted to share that with y'all!


 Good deal!


Crickett said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody, lunch time.


Hey you!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nobody to play wiff............







Crickett said:


> I took the kids to Chick-fil-a this morning. 104.7 The Fish was broadcasting live from there & doing the Christmas Wish Program. We searched thru the names & came across 4 that I thought we could grant. Only 1 of those was still available so we took it. This will be the 1st year that we have done this & I'm excited to able to help out this Mom & her 10 year old boy. The only thing they asked for was sports equipment. When I was giving the lady my info & she was printing off all the info I would need to contact the Mom I asked her what Angel Tree Child meant & she politely said Oh you don't have to worry about that part & she handed me a printout & a small booklet & said anyone who chooses an Angel Tree child gets the booklet. I just said ok & got my stuff & walked away. When I got home & read the booklet I found out what Angel Tree Child meant. He is the child of a parent that is incarcerated. I couldn't help but start crying. Now I want to make sure that this little boy & his Mom have a Great Christmas. She didn't ask for anything at all but I am gonna try to get her something too. Just wanted to share that with y'all!



That's awesome Crickett.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That's awesome Crickett.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nobody to play wiff............



not going to get admonished by Nic but oh could I.  

go going Crickett


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> _*not going to get admonished by Nic*_ but oh could I.
> 
> go going Crickett


 I knew you were a smart man!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey, What i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

jeffro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet? .... Mr. Hawtnet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

BloodBro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Les Miles? Mustard bro?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2015)

dangit


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> keebs?





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2015)

Afternoon youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



There you are


Hey Boss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2015)

5 oclock, i'm locking up, lets go Keebs, beautiful day to ride.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins down in Georgia.


Hi Boss, see ya Boss!


mudracing101 said:


> 5 oclock, i'm locking up, lets go Keebs, beautiful day to ride.


 Let's roll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I took the kids to Chick-fil-a this morning. 104.7 The Fish was broadcasting live from there & doing the Christmas Wish Program. We searched thru the names & came across 4 that I thought we could grant. Only 1 of those was still available so we took it. This will be the 1st year that we have done this & I'm excited to able to help out this Mom & her 10 year old boy. The only thing they asked for was sports equipment. When I was giving the lady my info & she was printing off all the info I would need to contact the Mom I asked her what Angel Tree Child meant & she politely said Oh you don't have to worry about that part & she handed me a printout & a small booklet & said anyone who chooses an Angel Tree child gets the booklet. I just said ok & got my stuff & walked away. When I got home & read the booklet I found out what Angel Tree Child meant. He is the child of a parent that is incarcerated. I couldn't help but start crying. Now I want to make sure that this little boy & his Mom have a Great Christmas. She didn't ask for anything at all but I am gonna try to get her something too. Just wanted to share that with y'all!



That is awesome!  My Mama used to take Cody every year when he was young to pick a name off of the church tree. He would get a boy and she would get a girl. Then they would go shopping. It was a Christmas tradition. Good for you raising them chillin RIGHT!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

Tired...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2015)

Missing the truck Quack


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is awesome!  My Mama used to take Cody every year when he was young to pick a name off of the church tree. He would get a boy and she would get a girl. Then they would go shopping. It was a Christmas tradition. Good for you raising them chillin RIGHT!



We were gonna get one off of the tree at church but they were all taken. Which is a good thing. The mom contacted me back today & she was completely surprised by my phone call. She had no idea her kids had been nominated. She didn't know what to say. She's suppose to get back with me to let me know what to get him. Long story short this single mom definitely needs this! So glad we got their wish!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Missing the truck Quack





Still got her Wybro.  The Marine that's buying it is stationed in Afghansistan and won't be home til after the 1st of the new year.


It'll take me foreva to find another truck like I want.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

Blood n Drunkbro stuck in a elevator at werk.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

Setting on my watooshy eatin m&ms and drankin a mountain dew!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

The truck was spose to be mine....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> The truck was spose to be mine....





You had yo chance..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You had yo chance..



What .... When the scally wag was driving it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What .... When the scally wag was driving it





You shouldn't talk about that fine lookin gal thata way.




Gotta have some stuff shut down and washed up for maintenance in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

Checked my field this evening and NOT one SINGLE bird. 



'Moan 7am Sat mornin. 



Gonna skip the mines Christmas suppa tomorrow night, just don't feel like socializing with the idiots I work with and see all the time, 'specially since I can't drank and then come to work, or I could pulla Drunkbro . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

drunkbro is walkin the tight rope... not by choice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> drunkbro is walkin the tight rope... not by choice





'Bout time, it's gotta be easier on you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shouldn't talk about that fine lookin gal thata way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What time you want me to clock in?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2015)

Deera meat is so good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What time you want me to clock in?





Well they get to the plant at 7am, takes 'em an hour to drive 16 miles out here, that's 8am, get all their stuff together, then it's 9am, time for a break . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well they get to the plant at 7am, takes 'em an hour to drive 16 miles out here, that's 8am, get all their stuff together, then it's 9am, time for a break . .



LOL.. I know the routine!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL.. I know the routine!





I figured you did !    I worked in maintenance when I was going to college, those ole guys educated me real quick like !!  Use to call our shop foreman "Hindme," 'cause everytime you looked he was right behind ya. 



Then gripe and complain about how sorry us operators are..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I figured you did !    I worked in maintenance when I was going to college, those ole guys educated me real quick like !!  Use to call our shop foreman "Hindme," 'cause everytime you looked he was right behind ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Then gripe and complain about how sorry us operators are..



I keep peace with my operators... it just works better for me that way. found out they are much more willing to lend a helping hand when I need one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I keep peace with my operators... it just works better for me that way. found out they are much more willing to lend a helping hand when I need one.






I use to have 2 of the best mine maint men there was, but they retired and were replaced with 2 don't give a flip contractors.  We call 'em Triple L,  "Look,Laugh,n,Leave."


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I use to have 2 of the best mine maint men there was, but they retired and were replaced with 2 don't give a flip contractors.  We call 'em Triple L,  "Look,Laugh,n,Leave."



That's funny...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

In order to be in maintenance workers, and I use that term loosely, have to go to UnionSteve's slow walking graduate level class.   

morning night crew.  

Tis time to brew some wake up juice for the sleepy heads


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In order to be in maintenance workers, and I use that term loosely, have to go to UnionSteve's slow walking graduate level class.
> 
> morning night crew.
> 
> Tis time to brew some wake up juice for the sleepy heads



Thanks, glad to hear you think so highly of me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks, glad to hear you think so highly of me!



My first job was maintenance in a cotton mill.

Not counting delivering papers as a youth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My first job was maintenance in a cotton mill.
> 
> Not counting delivering papers as a youth.





Pretty much been in the Kaolin business since I was 16.  Started out mopping offices and labs during the summer, then went to work on the survey and drill crews.  Started college and they put me in maintenance.



Quit college, went to work full time.  If I coulda made it another year and got my degree, I'da been a BIG WHEEL with the company.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Waiting on Sockbro and Moonbro, guess Chiefbro's still outta town.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

1 eyewere an a half


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 eyewere an a half



OT done for now.    

ouranahaf and I will be headed in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pretty much been in the Kaolin business since I was 16.  Started out mopping offices and labs during the summer, then went to work on the survey and drill crews.  Started college and they put me in maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit college, went to work full time.  If I coulda made it another year and got my degree, I'da been a BIG WHEEL with the company.



I eventually worked in the lab but eventually finished a degree.  Some times wonder where I would be if I had gone back to the cotton industry where I'd be, but didn't.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Good Wednesday hump day morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> OT done for now.
> 
> ouranahaf and I will be headed in



No just a little break from it then it's right back at it for the last  two weeks of the year... I will also squeeze a 16 hr day or 2 in the mix coming up...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Wednesday hump day morning.



Whasup cookinbro!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Later!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Morning Wycliff. You day shifting this week? Get some rest Quack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2015)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wycliff. You day shifting this week? Get some rest Quack.



Yep, for the next 2 days


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2015)

hey...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy Hump Day folks.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy day to you HDM03


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry for checking in late........... just had a nice visit with our own sock wash........ I mean Eagle Eye!  Bless his heart, got lost in little 'ol Fitzgerald, thought I was gonna have to go hunt him down, but he made it!
How ya'll are?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

_*CRICKETTTTT!!!!!










































You were right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*_You have ruined me from every buying processed meat stix again!!!
Thank you sista!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Sorry for checking in late........... just had a nice visit with our own sock wash........ I mean Eagle Eye!  Bless his heart, got lost in little 'ol Fitzgerald, thought I was gonna have to go hunt him down, but he made it!
> How ya'll are?







Keebs said:


> _*CRICKETTTTT!!!!!
> 
> You were right!
> 
> ...



You are welcome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2015)

Had to share this since it was filmed in my own backyard.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to share this since it was filmed in my own backyard.


 I didn't know they had wrote & sung a song about you, my sista from anotha mista!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to share this since it was filmed in my own backyard.



You have a big back yard


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

bout time fo some lunch


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> bout time fo some lunch


yep, re-heated some left ova 'sketti...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey. Y'all know what it means


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey. Y'all know what it means


remind me.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> remind me.........



Selfie PM incoming


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Selfie PM incoming


 good thing my phone has a *streak* down the center of it after it dropped out of my pocket in the Harvey's parking lot last night..........


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good thing my phone has a *streak* down the center of it after it dropped out of my pocket in the Harvey's parking lot last night..........



there are several things that could be said to that......but I will leave it alone


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2015)

mud?...


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2015)

homo3?.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

rydert said:


> there are several things that could be said to that......but I will leave it alone


~whew~


rydert said:


> Keebs?


yes?


rydert said:


> mud?...


don't ask.............


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

Dangit Durt....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Dangit Durt....


did he interrupt you _again_?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

why yes......yes he did


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dad gum it Dirt


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dad gum it Dirt



he interrupted you too; I guess


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good thing my phone has a *streak* down the center of it after it dropped out of my pocket in the Harvey's parking lot last night..........



Its ok, i'll send you my side selfie too


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Be sure to turn your phone sideways Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Be sure to turn your phone sideways Keebs.


That's Mandy's move, not mine!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Sorry for checking in late........... just had a nice visit with our own sock wash........ I mean Eagle Eye!  Bless his heart, got lost in little 'ol Fitzgerald, thought I was gonna have to go hunt him down, but he made it!
> How ya'll are?



When I walked into your office this morning, you looked like a beautiful ray of sunshine for all of the world to see.   Thank You so much for your warm hospitality. 

I surely enjoyed my visit with you today for sure.  Yep, it is time for me to get a new GPS because this old one obviously went on strike this morning about half way between Ashburn and Fitzgerald.  I think that I should have stopped and used it for target price right there on the spot, especially when it told me to turn right onto Clay Road and that road happened to be a dirt road out in the middle of no-where.  

I got home about 45 minutes ago and I did have a lot of help on I-75 from Ashburn up to Macon because I fell in behind a Georgia State Representative and he was driving 80-85 mph so I used him as bear-bait and made up my mind that if the trooper didn't pull the Representative over, then one way or another, I wasn't going to get a ticket either.  The traffic was not nearly as bad as most normal trips.  It took me exactly 1 hour to drive that 82 miles northward to the I-16 Ramp in Macon.  I am glad that I renewed my Nascar License last month.

I also delivered a package to the "Space Shuttle" on my way home too and I will hopefully be checking out another package tomorrow as well.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> When I walked into your office this morning, you looked like a beautiful ray of sunshine for all of the world to see.   Thank You so much for your warm hospitality.
> 
> I surely enjoyed my visit with you today for sure.  Yep, it is time for me to get a new GPS because this old one obviously went on strike this morning about half way between Ashburn and Fitzgerald.  I think that I should have stopped and used it for target price right there on the spot, especially when it told me to turn right onto Clay Road and that road happened to be a dirt road out in the middle of no-where.
> 
> ...


 Glad you checked in, was hoping you had an uneventful trip!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

Humped through hump day.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Humped through hump day.


Can tomorrow be my Friday, please sir?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Can tomorrow be my Friday, please sir?




SURE it CAN !!!  Would you like to go to a football game in the Dome or something ?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Can tomorrow be my Friday, please sir?



Will this work?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Time to go home, later y'all,,... Keebs..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

it ain't 5 yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2015)

still time to go,, later y'all.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2015)

Mud's leaving at 4:14???  This will go into my report.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.



Good Evening Charlie.  I still think that you and Keebs should be allowed to take any necessary time off from work/retirement so that both of you can attend your respective Home Team Football games in the Dome this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2015)

Catch back up later as I need to go to the Post Office and UPS really fast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Catch back up later as I need to go to the Post Office and UPS really fast.



Nascar license needed?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> SURE it CAN !!!  Would you like to go to a football game in the Dome or something ?????


 why yes, yes I would............


gobbleinwoods said:


> Will this work?





mudracing101 said:


> Time to go home, later y'all,,... Keebs..


ok!


KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.


Hi Bo$$, by Bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Mr Eagle, I just dont know if I am up to going down there 2 weeks in a row. That road wears on me more than it used to.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

You going to the dome this weekend Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

'Preciate the delivery Sockbro, I didn't wake up til 5pm, Dawn never heard you.


Thanks Keebs !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2015)

Evening, tomorrow is my Friday


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Good evening all. Two more days. Gonna grill some bass filets stuffed with deviled crab tonight. Just poured my first BLD. Looks like everybody was busy today.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to share this since it was filmed in my own backyard.



Me thinks this youngin been hanging around with mz tu tu. How can a song be wrote that totally describes my "Ga queen of the south"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2015)

Evening friends, just woke up from a 4 hr nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2015)

Good to see you back Jeff fa fa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Preciate the delivery Sockbro, I didn't wake up til 5pm, Dawn never heard you.
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good to see you back Jeff fa fa.



Thank ya schweetie  good to be back too!

Kind of messed up fallin asleep, but I only had about 6 hrs since Sunday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome home Chiefbro !!!


Finally got sumpin to look forward to.  Nephew called me tonight, he's taking me to Arkansas to duck hunt for 4 days, all expenses paid, taking the jet !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Full bar, leather chairs and couch, 2 TV's to watch DVD's on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> Finally got sumpin to look forward to.  Nephew called me tonight, he's taking me to Arkansas to duck hunt for 4 days, all expenses paid, taking the jet !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Full bar, leather chairs and couch, 2 TV's to watch DVD's on.



Howdy Quackbro, thanks man!

That's going to be sweeeeet!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackbro, thanks man!
> 
> That's going to be sweeeeet!!





First time I've been anywhere, or done anything since Dawn got sick.  I'm beyond READY !!! 


Especially after working all this OT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First time I've been anywhere, or done anything since Dawn got sick.  I'm beyond READY !!!
> 
> 
> Especially after working all this OT.



10-4, are y'all about to get back to a normal schedule at the mines?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, are y'all about to get back to a normal schedule at the mines?





We got one guy back from back surgery, waiting on them to hire the fourth.  Covering for vacation now.


Starting Sat morning I'll be off 10 skrait !!  Hopefully they will have hired an experienced person by the time I get back.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Me thinks this youngin been hanging around with mz tu tu. How can a song be wrote that totally describes my "Ga queen of the south"



Awww that's so sweet! 



Jeff C. said:


> Evening friends, just woke up from a 4 hr nap.


Welcome home!  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> Finally got sumpin to look forward to.  Nephew called me tonight, he's taking me to Arkansas to duck hunt for 4 days, all expenses paid, taking the jet !!
> ...



Sweet! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Full bar, leather chairs and couch, 2 TV's to watch DVD's on.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 860546



I rode in a private jet twice back when I worked at the poultry plant. That thing was nice! Only the 2nd time I had ever flown. Flew commercial once. Private jet is the way to go for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Awww that's so sweet!
> 
> 
> Welcome home!
> ...



Thanks Miz Crickky!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

Quack... Be big pimpin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack... Be big pimpin!





Flying private will ruin ya, been doing it for 'bout 10 years now.

Next best thing to having $$$$ is knowing somebody that does !!

I'm gonna leave my wallet at home !! 


This is his turbo prop jet plane I flew in last time I went to Arkie.  Only required one pilot, gotta have 2 pilots in the new one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Wonder what Crickett did at the cheekun plant ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Flying private will ruin ya, been doing it for 'bout 10 years now.
> 
> Next best thing to having $$$$ is knowing somebody that does !!
> 
> ...


I've had a couple flying lessons ... I'd be glad to step in and fly that sucker.... For cheap too!!! In the words of Ron White ... All the way to the seen of the crash!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I've had a couple flying lessons ... I'd be glad to step in and fly that sucker.... For cheap too!!! In the words of Ron White ... All the way to the seen of the crash!!!





Yep !!! 




Many years ago when my bro was leasing a small 6 seater, single engine plane, we had this OLD pilot.  Asked bro, "Dood, what happens if this guy up and has a heart attack and dies??"   Bro says, "No worries, I can fly this plane.."   I said yeah, " BUT can you land it?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

Bloodbro done up and left me . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Morning Quackbro. Blood may be stuck on the elevator with Drunkbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2015)

morning or bout quitting time for some.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2015)

howdy MP


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2015)

Happy Thursday Morning to you Quack, Moonpie, Gobblin and BOG (because I know that he is working hard tonight with Drunkbro).

Quack, I sure hope that you have great time on this upcoming duck hunt.  You deserve some time to enjoy yourself as such.  Since on this excursion you are going to leave your wallet at home, I will be glad to volunteer to "hold it for you" while you are blasting those ducks out of the sky !!!!

Bring on the coffee as I need some to get my heart started and keep my eyes open this morning.  

PS:  I sure do  me some Keebs as she sure did put a big smile on face at about 8 PM last night!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Morning GIW And EE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

Morning bro's !!!  26mohowas to go !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2015)

That's gonna be a sweet trip Quack! Y'all don't need a cook to tag along do you????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

Mernin fellas.... Operator broke a wata line. Fixed the line and then did my good deed for the day an helped him clean up the mess...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas.... Operator broke a wata line. Fixed the line and then did my good deed for the day an helped him clean up the mess...



wasn't the same wata line that was broken a couple days ago was it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wasn't the same wata line that was broken a couple days ago was it?



No that one was a chiller line. This one was just city/plant water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's gonna be a sweet trip Quack! Y'all don't need a cook to tag along do you????




Google "Retriever Lodge" in Arkansas.  They serve up some sho nuff groceries, but I'm betting yours are betta !!




blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas.... Operator broke a wata line. Fixed the line and then did my good deed for the day an helped him clean up the mess...





You a goot man Bloodbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



SEE YENZ TANIGHT


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2015)

Whew, I sure am glad that I didn't tell the rest of the drivelers that I was washing a load of shirts, a load of blue jeans, and also a load of hunting clothes this morning.  No Socks got wet during this early morning washing today !!!!  (I've got enough clean socks to wear for another month now).  

I surely hope that all of you will have a very productive day and will pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Mornin to the reglar early birds, and those that will be arriving throughout the morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Morning Jeff and Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Keebs.




Mornin Moonbro!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You going to the dome this weekend Keebs?


Nawww, I'll be one of three stuck here at work tomorrow and I'll be streaming the Irwin Game, then Sat., I'll keep a check on the Fitz. game.


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Preciate the delivery Sockbro, I didn't wake up til 5pm, Dawn never heard you.
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs !!!


 You're welcome!


Hornet22 said:


> Me thinks this youngin been hanging around with mz tu tu. How can a song be wrote that totally describes my "Ga queen of the south"


 I thought the very same thing, darlin'!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin to the reglar early birds, and those that will be arriving throughout the morning


CHIIIEEEEEFFFFF!!!  Welcome home!!

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Keebs.


Mernin Moonpie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Keebs+


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what Crickett did at the cheekun plant ??



I wasn't anybody that couldn't be replaced or laid off. I worked in the truck shop. Ordered & received parts. Office stuff. I left after having my son. The girl that replaced me was laid off a few months later. 

The plant I worked for flew us out to TX to the main plant for training on the new computer system SAP.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs+





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moanin MizCrickett!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeff C. O


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2015)

good morning


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

danggit mud.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

Great... Septic problems for me this morning! Just what I needed!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. O


Deeeert!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> good morning


Hey you!


blood on the ground said:


> Great... Septic problems for me this morning! Just what I needed!


bless yo heart...........


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Deeeert!!!!!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> bless yo heart...........



I see what you did there

working on it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

I was just thinkin about goats flyin kites and whatnot!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just thinkin about goats flyin kites and whatnot!



well you came to the right place


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lil mud = Coco


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> well you came to the right place



Interesting.....

 

 DertObro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Happy Thurstday!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2015)

thanks.....that means a lot


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> thanks.....that means a lot



x's 2.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> working on it


busted.......... you know me to well.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> I was just thinkin about goats flyin kites and whatnot!


I'm in!


hdm03 said:


> thanks.....that means a lot


you're very welcome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> thanks.....that means a lot



YW Motree!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

What a crapy job... Pun intended!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What a crapy job... Pun intended!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

All is er.. um... Clean and clear at the Blood ranch! Heading to bed now!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> All is er.. um... Clean and clear at the Blood ranch! Heading to bed now!


schweet dreams!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2015)

That exlax must really work.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

lol-ed^^^


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That exlax must really work.





rydert said:


> lol-ed^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> All is er.. um... Clean and clear at the Blood ranch! Heading to bed now!






Blood done cleaned his septic tank out with a long straw...



6hrs sleep and gotta work 12hrs, yeah, that's gonna work.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood done cleaned his septic tank out with a long straw...
> 
> 
> 
> 6hrs sleep and gotta work 12hrs, yeah, that's gonna work.


bless yo heart.............


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood done cleaned his septic tank out with a long straw...
> 
> 
> 
> 6hrs sleep and gotta work 12hrs, yeah, that's gonna work.



did you ever get any doves?

I had them in between seasons....nothing now though


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2015)

and all my millet is gone......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> and all my millet is gone......


they ate you outta house & field, huh?

ba-da-bump!

Later Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

Evening from the .... Hmmmm... Waist land!!!! ......


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood done cleaned his septic tank out with a long straw...
> 
> 
> 
> 6hrs sleep and gotta work 12hrs, yeah, that's gonna work.



I took tanite awf since I been up all day playing in the ..... Mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

Got invited to go hunting in north west Alabama next weekend. Rut is just coming in, good chance for a bear and all expenses paid...... I'm starting to feel like Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Got invited to go hunting in north west Alabama next weekend. Rut is just coming in, good chance for a bear and all expenses paid...... I'm starting to feel like Quackbro!





Awesome bro !!!  Hope you have a blast !!  Take pics!! 



Rekon I'll be sho nuff alone tonight . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

qwentyfomohowas til vacation . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome bro !!!  Hope you have a blast !!  Take pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rekon I'll be sho nuff alone tonight . .



Sorry bro...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2015)

Found a new rub line this afternoon while walking around the field.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I took tanite awf since I been up all day playing in the ..... Mud



Good on you brother, work ain erything, unless you da only one doin it. Don't know what Imma gonna do, sitting here with TENS unit on high rite now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> did you ever get any doves?
> 
> I had them in between seasons....nothing now though





Had a field FULL the other day, they gone . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Evenin.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

Look what my Moonbro sent me !!!

Custom made meat flippa and some home made deer jerky
!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Look what my Moonbro sent me !!!
> 
> Custom made meat flippa and some home made deer jerky
> !!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Look what my Moonbro sent me !!!
> 
> Custom made meat flippa and some home made deer jerky
> !!
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

Bored to deaf..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored to deaf..



And I ain't makin a dime!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2015)

Bout that time Quackbro.......you bout got this run whooped, hang in there Bud! 

Bored and broke, I might as well call it a night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2015)

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good morning to the night shift and the day crew. Mud on the ground took a night off to recover some sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Morning Moonbro !!   Don't know if that jerky gonna make it to Arkie . .


Gotta wrap up some paper werk, bout got this one whupped.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2015)

I googled retriever lodge last night. Looks like a first class operation. If you open it Quack it may not make it home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2015)

Goot Friday morning to MP and hoq

A little late as I've been outside watching the clouds and listening for the yotes I've been hearing for a few days.  Going to have to go full slurping to catch up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2015)

Ee????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2015)

happy dance


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> I googled retriever lodge last night. Looks like a first class operation. If you open it Quack it may not make it home.





Yessir it's sweet and always kill ducks.  Noway I'd come off the hip that much.  

I know if I open that jerky it'll be gone, not sure I want to share any, sure glad Dawn doesn't like it !!



Morning CoffeeKang !!!



Where's Sockbro ??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2015)

bout 90 minutes til relief crew




Hey Unk gimme a holla


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Morning GIW& Hankus. You could try one piece Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Hankus said:


> bout 90 minutes til relief crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just saw your call, gimme a sec...





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GIW& Hankus. You could try one piece Quack.





That stuff's like crack bro, ain't such thang as one piece !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2015)

Happy Friday to you Quack, Moonpie, Gobblin, Hankus and to all of the rest of you sleepy drivelers.


I have been sleeping an extra 90 minutes this morning.  I had a lot to do yesterday and then I had a long meeting at the hospital last night as well.  Just was plenty tired when I got home.  I ate some dry Honey Bunches of Oats for supper at 10:30 PM last night and then went to sleep shortly after that.

I surely wish that I would be in the Georgia Dome today to see Irwin County vs Clinch County in the Class A State Championship Football game at 1 PM.  Even though all 6 Championship games will be live on GPTV today and tomorrow, it is always great to be there and be able to see lots of old friends from various teams.  I have sat in my front row 50 yard-line seat and watched my Lincoln County Red Devils play there 9 times and have been there 4 other times to watch close friend's rival teams play.  It is always a fun weekend full of football and friendships.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just when you think that you have seen it all and then this buck comes along on your trail camera!!!!

I'm thinking that this must be a Gangsta Buck or something !!!  



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=859623


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just when you think that you have seen it all and then this buck comes along on your trail camera!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking that this must be a Gangsta Buck or something !!!
> 
> ...





Now that IS wild !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now that IS wild !!!



must have had it around his neck before he grew antlers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ee????



Why yous didn't answer my pm yesterday? Ain't no mo luv for BOG?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2015)

Dreamed I kilt a giant Alabama buck.... Hope it comes true! It's been a while since I hunted that great state!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Why yous didn't answer my pm yesterday? Ain't no mo luv for BOG?









blood on the ground said:


> Dreamed I kilt a giant Alabama buck.... Hope it comes true! It's been a while since I hunted that great state!





You werkin tonight ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Good Friday to ya'll !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You werkin tonight ??



No, I took the night off.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Morning EE and Blood. Quack you and Blood have safe travels and good luck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Blood. Quack you and Blood have safe travels and good luck.



I plan on bringing back some great food pics for ya Moonbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Love pics. Hope you kill a biggun!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2015)

Good morning y'all, Friday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Mornin....I think it's my Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2015)

Morning folks.....Happy GC Day Mud!!  You should take KyDawg with you since it's his birthday too!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

Mornin!  Got the office to myself, ain't but 3 of us workin, everyone else has either gone to the Dome or took comp. time to go shopping............ Go IRWIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Homo, Ky and i love some GC.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2015)

Morning Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2015)

They still playing football?? smh


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2015)

durt's goat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got to go finds some crackers or somtin.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Keebs.





mudracing101 said:


> They still playing football?? smh


 Yep, my boys made it to the Dome!!  Times like this I wish I still drove a band bus!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I got to go finds some crackers or somtin.


Still doing my smoothie's......... down 'bout 15 lbs so far!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> durt's goat?



Daggum it Homo!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> durt's goat?


 all hail......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Daggum it Homo!





Keebs said:


> all hail......



I appreciate ya'll support.  Means a lot to me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I appreciate ya'll support.  Means a lot to me.


and so forth.......... yw.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2015)

...
I tip my hat the Publix grocery stores for employing handicap and mentally changed people. So many times we overlook these kind hearted people, but if we would just stop for a second and speak, we would find a beautiful person who is full of love and happiness just waiting for the opportunity to share it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> ...
> I tip my hat the Publix grocery stores for employing handicap and mentally changed people. So many times we overlook these kind hearted people, but if we would just stop for a second and speak, we would find a beautiful person who is full of love and happiness just waiting for the opportunity to share it!



Amen......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Still doing my smoothie's......... down 'bout 15 lbs so far!




 WTG galfriend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> ...
> I tip my hat the Publix grocery stores for employing handicap and mentally changed people. So many times we overlook these kind hearted people, but if we would just stop for a second and speak, we would find a beautiful person who is full of love and happiness just waiting for the opportunity to share it!



AMEN!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Still doing my smoothie's......... down 'bout 15 lbs so far!






blood on the ground said:


> ...
> I tip my hat the Publix grocery stores for employing handicap and mentally changed people. So many times we overlook these kind hearted people, but if we would just stop for a second and speak, we would find a beautiful person who is full of love and happiness just waiting for the opportunity to share it!


True dat.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> AMEN!



Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet.. Tell Chris i said Hey. He'll know what it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> True dat.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet.. Tell Chris i said Hey. He'll know what it means




No HEY for me?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 




Keebs said:


> Still doing my smoothie's......... down 'bout 15 lbs so far!







blood on the ground said:


> ...
> I tip my hat the Publix grocery stores for employing handicap and mentally changed people. So many times we overlook these kind hearted people, but if we would just stop for a second and speak, we would find a beautiful person who is full of love and happiness just waiting for the opportunity to share it!



Yep!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> ...
> I tip my hat the Publix grocery stores for employing handicap and mentally changed people. So many times we overlook these kind hearted people, but if we would just stop for a second and speak, we would find a beautiful person who is full of love and happiness just waiting for the opportunity to share it!


Our local Harvey's does too!


Jeff C. said:


> WTG galfriend!


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> AMEN!


Hey you!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Yep!


Mernin Sista!

Oh, did I mention GO INDIANS!! Bring it Home from the DOME!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mernin MizCrickky!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No HEY for me?


HEEeeeyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> HEEeeeyyyyy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Lunch Call!!!!
Fork tender deer cubed steak, smooothered in gravy, rice, with gravy and green beans.......... I knocked this one outta da park!

GO INDIANS!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Lunch Call!!!!
> Fork tender deer cubed steak, smooothered in gravy, rice, with gravy and green beans.......... I knocked this one outta da park!
> 
> GO INDIANS!!



We didn't have any leftova turkey from Thanksgiving for sammiches, so we recently cooked a turkey breast for sammiches. You guessed it, turkey sammiches with jalapeno mustard, let-us, tortilla chips, and chocky milk!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We didn't have any leftova turkey from Thanksgiving for sammiches, so we recently cooked a turkey breast for sammiches. You guessed it, turkey sammiches with jalapeno mustard, let-us, tortilla chips, and chocky milk!



I'll be over on GPTV watching the game........ not real happy right now, just hope they pull it together!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

I caint believe they over there complaining bout what to git they wife for Christmas. IT'S ONE GIFT.
If the other wifeys are like me, I have to buy Santa and gifts for both families. smh-ing all ova the place and  and  and  and 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh, by the way. All gifts are all bought and wrapped under the tree. Even mailed Secret Santa yesterday. 
SO THERE.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caint believe they over there complaining bout what to git they wife for Christmas. IT'S ONE GIFT.
> If the other wifeys are like me, I have to buy Santa and gifts for both families. smh-ing all ova the place and  and  and  and
> 
> Merry Christmas.


 I know, right?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, by the way. All gifts are all bought and wrapped under the tree. Even mailed Secret Santa yesterday.
> SO THERE.


you go girl!

on the game


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, by the way. All gifts are all bought and wrapped under the tree. Even mailed Secret Santa yesterday.
> SO THERE.



What'd you git me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

There ^^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?
> 
> you go girl!
> 
> on the game


Score


Jeff C. said:


> What'd you git me?



It aint Christmas yet, silly.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Score



Clinch 18 - 7 Irwin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Bout that time. 
Ya'll have a good weekend. 
Enjoy shopping.
Aint stepped foot in one store yet. Amazon prime is da bomb.
Well....... maybe the liiiker store.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Clinch 18 - 7 Irwin



Time


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time.
> Ya'll have a good weekend.
> Enjoy shopping.
> Aint stepped foot in one store yet. Amazon prime is da bomb.
> Well....... maybe the liiiker store.



C ya later!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time


2 min's
24 - 7 now


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time.
> Ya'll have a good weekend.
> Enjoy shopping.
> Aint stepped foot in one store yet. Amazon prime is da bomb.
> Well....... maybe the liiiker store.



Yep Amazon is awesome but you gotta watch out for all those dang thieving idiots. Saw a news article yesterday about some woman stealing her neighbor's packages. Turns out she was married to a Police Officer & the lady she was stealing from was also married a Police Officer. SMH


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yep Amazon is awesome but you gotta watch out for all those dang thieving idiots. Saw a news article yesterday about some woman stealing her neighbor's packages. Turns out she was married to a Police Officer & the lady she was stealing from was also married a Police Officer. SMH


 You can't trust anyone any more!  That's why I have stuff delivered to the office whenever possible!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm 'neakin outta here......... ssssshhhhhh! 

Have a good weekend, folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

twelvenmohowas . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> twelvenmohowas . .



You got it licked like a lollipop Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You got it licked like a lollipop Quackbro!





Jolly Rancher !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jolly Rancher !!



Roger dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just got a text. My secret santa person got the gift. I just mailed it yesterday.Go USPS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just got a text. My secret santa person got the gift. I just mailed it yesterday.Go USPS.



 I've got a snippet of mine put together, but it's nothing to speak of as yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Feelin like some Chris Stapleton tonight. Here he is with his wife Morgane......


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jolly Rancher !!



They rite proud of them thangs ain they


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> They rite proud of them thangs ain they



Yessir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Scrambled eggs, biskits and ham, cheese grits with hot sauce!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Cabelas has Thermacells' on sale for $19.24, regular $34.99.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Scrambled eggs, biskits and ham, cheese grits with hot sauce!





Now that sounds GOOD !!!  Dry baked cheekun, buttabeans and greenbeans from IGA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabelas has Thermacells' on sale for $19.24, regular $34.99.



I've never used one.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Now that sounds GOOD !!!  Dry baked cheekun, buttabeans and greenbeans from IGA.



Hit the spot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Smells like Christmas. Personal pizza size molasses ginger bread cookies.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now that sounds GOOD !!!  Dry baked cheekun, buttabeans and greenbeans from IGA.



It's OK, you got da hawtest avy on Woody's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> It's OK, you got da hawtest avy on Woody's





Thanks, I'm kinda partial to that pic too !!

Sockbro took that at Hamburg a few years ago, think it was the fund raiser for lil Bubba.



I gotz nuttin to do fo 12howas, mine operation is down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smells like Christmas. Personal pizza size molasses ginger bread cookies.



MizT, Caitlin, and lil pooch (Everett Beaux) were makin cookies all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I'm kinda partial to that pic too !!
> 
> Sockbro took that at Hamburg a few years ago, think it was the fund raiser for lil Bubba.
> 
> ...



When y"all are down like that is anyone else there too, or just you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> When y"all are down like that is anyone else there too, or just you?





Plant is running, but we filled all our product tanks and have nowhere to run.  My blunger and my degrit operation are down, paying 2 of us OT for doin nuttin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey Chief, regarding Thermacell, I've never used one, but when Dawn lays out by the pool she does and swears by it.



We need to have some Hamburg therapy with the Hawtnetz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, regarding Thermacell, I've never used one, but when Dawn lays out by the pool she does and swears by it.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have some Hamburg therapy with the Hawtnetz!



Long overdue!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, I'm kinda partial to that pic too !!
> 
> Sockbro took that at Hamburg a few years ago, think it was the fund raiser for lil Bubba.
> 
> ...



He did good. She is beautiful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He did good. She is beautiful.





First time ya'll met, I think it was  at first sight..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Long overdue!



Wouldn't that be awesome. New camper still sitting in the driveway. 
On a lighter note, I got Christmas music on. Me and my Mama love us some music. Thank goodness my boy got THAT love of music from her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First time ya'll met, I think it was  at first sight..



H22 couldn't believe what your first comment was. LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Moonbro just told us we were the first ones he had met from here. Kinda cool. He done met lots a people now. I'm honored.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome. New camper still sitting in the driveway.
> On a lighter note, I got Christmas music on. Me and my Mama love us some music. Thank goodness my boy got THAT love of music from her.



We had old classic Christmas music on all day. I've got earbuds in my ears about 50% of the time I'm on here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

I wanna sample some of Moonbro's cookin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Where's Wybro been?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We had old classic Christmas music on all day. I've got earbuds in my ears about 50% of the time I'm on here.



Lol-ing. Chris rolls his eyes. I guess it's a girl thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lol-ing. Chris rolls his eyes. I guess it's a girl thing.



Love me some Sinatra, Elvis, and the old crooners Christmas music. Brings me back to my childhood, what Momma and Daddy listened to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me some Sinatra, Elvis, and the old crooners Christmas music. Brings me back to my childhood, what Momma and Daddy listened to.



Meeeee too! Sinatra.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

We listening to Ray Charles Christmas CD. Love it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeee too! Sinatra.



Dean Martin, Bing Crosby, Nat King Cole.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 couldn't believe what your first comment was. LOL









Jeff C. said:


> Where's Wybro been?




Think he's on his off days..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

Chalk Mine Charlie guarding da door so the boogers can't get me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

My sweet lil black gal either asleep, or staring at her tennis ball in my home office . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think he's on his off days..



If I get an infraction you're in trouble. Spinner or something like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I get an infraction you're in trouble. Spinner or something like that.





Ain't no tellin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabelas has Thermacells' on sale for $19.24, regular $34.99.


Cool! 

We have 2 already! 


Jeff C. said:


> I've never used one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are awesome! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome. New camper still sitting in the driveway.
> On a lighter note, I got Christmas music on. Me and my Mama love us some music. Thank goodness my boy got THAT love of music from her.



I love Christmas music! I drive the kids crazy with it. I turn it up loud when I'm cleaning the house this time of year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Cool!
> 
> We have 2 already!
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





I use Pandora on my phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I use Pandora on my phone.



Had it on a satellite station playing classic crooners.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey!
H22 aint used to seeing me happy. I aint gonna take it away. 
Got High School feetsball on the TV and Christmas music drawing him out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> H22 aint used to seeing me happy. I aint gonna take it away.
> Got High School feetsball on the TV and Christmas music drawing him out.



Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> H22 aint used to seeing me happy. I aint gonna take it away.
> Got High School feetsball on the TV and Christmas music drawing him out.



Wow. I spell much better than this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

I wish we had a mooning smiley!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. I spell much better than this.






Yo spellin 'bout as good as yo picture posting...




BAH HUMBUG, I HATE Christmas musak.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo spellin 'bout as good as yo picture posting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my my. You wanna fight.  Gimme a call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo spellin 'bout as good as yo picture posting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my my. You wanna fight.  Gimme a call.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my my. You wanna fight.  Gimme a call.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



He caint handle it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

If I don't deserve the credit, why do I deserve the blame.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He caint handle it.





I b skeered . . 





Movie time..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I b skeered . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last one Quackbro...have a good one hoss, I'm gonna go kick back with the Jag! 

Where's Mandy? Later galfriend!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> 2 min's
> 24 - 7 now




Keebs, sorry but I couldn't help you enough on this one.  I decided at 8 AM this morning that I was driving to Atlanta and see this game.  Took a quick shower and left at 9 AM.  Somehow I got in a convoy with 4 other drivers and we all drove west to Atlanta at 80- plus mph this morning and did not see any cops.  I got to Atlanta and bought a ticket and still had to wait for the gates to open.  I watched this entire game and I also got to see lots of friends of mine in the process.  We had a blast getting together again.  When I left, the traffic was a total nightmare all the way home tonight as it looked like a headlight funeral procession for 148 miles back to Augusta.





Hornet22 said:


> It's OK, you got da hawtest avy on Woody's



Yes, I kinda like that myself!!!  






mrs. hornet22 said:


> He did good. She is beautiful.




Yep, occasionally, I do some good work !!!  


I am tired tonight BUT I want to get up early in the morning and go deer hunting because my hunting days are running out quickly.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2015)

I will hopefully catch up with some of you drivelers tomorrow night.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish we had a mooning smiley!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish we had a mooning smiley!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2015)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



more pg

mine have names that the filter bans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2015)

juanmohowa !!! 




Vacation is here !! I might hava dranky drank or 10 today..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2015)

Morning guys !!!  Hope ya'll have a great weekend !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning guys !!!  Hope ya'll have a great weekend !!



Backatcha Quackbro! 


Mornin.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

morning chief,

I went back to sleep after being up for 3 howas in the middle of the night.   Debating hunting as it is late to get going.  I'll drink a cup of coffee and decide.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning chief,
> 
> I went back to sleep after being up for 3 howas in the middle of the night.   Debating hunting as it is late to get going.  I'll drink a cup of coffee and decide.



Mornin gobble....Sometimes that late decision is the correct one.

I need another cup myself.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2015)

Live from the tree... North west Amabama ... So far, this place sucks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Have fun Quack. Drank one for me. Morning Jeff and Gobble. Pouring my second cup here also.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Morning Blood. Surely you jest!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the tree... North west Amabama ... So far, this place sucks!



Does it beat work?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Have fun Quack. Drank one for me. Morning Jeff and Gobble. Pouring my second cup here also.



Morning Moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the tree... North west Amabama ... So far, this place sucks!



You are NOT @ work, you are lftt, can't sux too bad.....except the Alabama part-RT. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Have fun Quack. Drank one for me. Morning Jeff and Gobble. Pouring my second cup here also.



Mornin Moonbro, just sat down with second cup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

At least blood knows why all the trees in Georgia lean to the west.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

Think I'll go Christmas shopping today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe not, probably should wait til everyone is at work next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

Going to need a new driveler......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to need a new driveler......



Since you brought it up better get one ready.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 12, 2015)

It's getting close. Bout run its course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since you brought it up better get one ready.





Moonpie1 said:


> It's getting close. Bout run its course.



She's up and runnin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

Mornin Lane!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

Headin to the new one.....2nd to last post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2015)

hehe


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2015)

Mernin, G-money, Jiff, Quack, Moonzilla, and sockbro

Yep, this is better than werk for sure. Just had a young buck walk almost directly underneath my stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin, G-money, Jiff, Quack, Moonzilla, and sockbro
> 
> Yep, this is better than werk for sure. Just had a young buck walk almost directly underneath my stand.



There ya go, blood! 

New driveler is up and runnin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2015)

And  the deer I just let go probably just died... Shot from the other property was to, two, too close!


----------

